# 2019-03-15 - Christchurch Complaints



## Null (Mar 15, 2019)

From: Christchurch, New Zealand Emergency Services <xxx@christchurch.co.nz>
Kiwifarms.net has a video of a terrorist act that happened in Christchurch, New Zealand. Please take down.

---

From: Scott <xxx@vorco.net> (New Zealand ISP)
*Cloudflare customer hosting mosque shooting manifesto and video*
In light of the mosque shooting in New Zealand, please review the linked page below and consider disconnecting your customer who is hosting the manifesto and video recording of the shooting.

---

From: Anonymous
Hosting video and other violent acts as mass murder in NZ today
promoting, hosting and spreading violent content

---

The following message has been sent from NZ Police <xxx@police.govt.nz> (IP: Gov't IP from NZ) via the contact form at Kiwi Farms.

*Removal of New Zealand shooting video*

Hello. As I am sure you are aware, your website has some video streams of a shooting in New Zealand from earlier today. Sharing violent footage such as this could be considered to be an objectionable publication under the Films, Videos and Publications Classification Act 1993. To knowingly distribute an objectionable publication is a criminal offence.

Please could you remove any links to the site immediately.

---

From: Anonymous
This site frequently hosts white supremacists and terrorist video including video from the terrorist attack in Christchurch New Zealand.
Do you really want to be providing filtering and DDoS protection to terrorists?

---

From: xxx <xxx@crypt.nz>
Subject: Terrorists kiwifarms.net

Why are you hosting a terrorists website kiwifarms.net

Is this really something you want to be associated with.

Be better human beings. Don't tolerate white supremacists terrorists.

---

From: Jane
Please can you get the NZ terrorist video link removed from this website.
https://kiwifarms.net/
You have had plenty of requests. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/2019-03-15-christchurch-complaints.54324/

---

The following message has been sent from Gerald <xxx@online-cit.org> (IP: Proxy from France) via the contact form at Kiwi Farms.

*Abusive Video*

Hi, an abusive video has been found on your site at the link below. It glorifies hatred and shows distressing images. Please can you remove it from your site. Thanks.



			http://kiwifarms.net/data/video/694/694847-518a3baf6096388726e4e9ac7ca0336f.mp4
		


Regards,
Gerald


Archive of their shit looking site: https://archive.fo/KJ9Uu

---

The following message has been sent from Gerard <xxx@gmx.com> (IP: Proxy from UK) via the contact form at Kiwi Farms.

*Violent Content Removal Request*

Hi, we have found content that incites acts of terrorism and violence on your site at the link below. This content supports murder and violence towards human beings .  Please remove this content from your site. Thanks.



			https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/the-great-replacement.pdf.695022
		


---

From: Anonymous
If you visit their homepage it shows a child covered in blood from being shot by a terrorist, I&#039;m not sure if they still had their clothes on as the blood was covered all over the 4 year old.
I find it interesting that cloudflare seems to care about child porn but doesn&#039;t seem to care about terrorists using their DDoS protection to host terrorist videos.
50 human beings LOST THEIR LIVES and you are protecting their site from DDoS and giving them anonymity.
Comments: In fact why isn&#039;t hosting and profiting from the deaths of 50 people MORE offensive than child porn. People died and Kiwifarms is making money and promoting their deaths from hosting it.
How is that possibly not more offensive than child porn

---

from:    Eddie webb <eddie.webb101@gmail.com>
to:    ichverbot@gmail.com
Don't talk trash about shit you don't even have the intelligence to understand.
Come to New Zealand and say that in public then see the reaction you get.

Regards 
Edward Webb   


from:    Eddie webb <eddie.webb101@gmail.com>
to:    ichverbot@gmail.com
lol do you think this intimidates me? You found a second email account to send your faggy fucking emails to?

pathetic, weak sheepfuckers. enjoy your hijab wearing woman president stealing your methods of self-defense from muslim rapists, cuck.


----------



## Arkangel (Mar 15, 2019)

Well, they did say please.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 15, 2019)

Lol, faggots.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Mar 15, 2019)

Let us shit on the motherfucker, he's no true blue aussie.


----------



## Don Herbert (Mar 15, 2019)

but from a different fake Britain


----------



## Near (Mar 15, 2019)

This is how T-series wins.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (Mar 15, 2019)

The False Kiwis have no power here.


----------



## Chiri_ (Mar 15, 2019)

Awoo till they go away


----------



## wrangled tard (Mar 15, 2019)

Does anyone who requests cloudflare take down sites even read their policies? You'd think people as esteemed and highly regarded as the "Christchurch Police" and "Scott" would check things like this.


----------



## CatParty (Mar 15, 2019)

No poll?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 15, 2019)

CatParty said:


> No poll?


Not no poll, remove kebab.


----------



## heathercho (Mar 15, 2019)

People have to accept that life isn't like it was pre-internet. People want to see things.



Valiant said:


> Let us shit on the motherfucker, he's no true blue aussie.



He used the aussie shit posting meme. Fuck him.


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Mar 15, 2019)

wrangled tard said:


> Does anyone who requests cloudflare take down sites even read their policies? You'd think people as esteemed and highly regarded as the "Christchurch Police" and "Scott" would check things like this.


You mean this?


----------



## whomstever (Mar 15, 2019)

Completely disregarding that people could have it downloaded. ?


----------



## Save the Loli (Mar 15, 2019)

How is watching a guy kill people spreading or promoting hate? It's an historic document, it's no more hateful than videos of Nazis bombing London.


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Mar 15, 2019)

@Null: I used to live in Christchurch and today is the worst terrorist attack in my nations history. I'm not your mother and have no legal jurisdiction over this site so do what you want.


----------



## Ptolemy (Mar 15, 2019)

Insane. It's amazing how the farms is slowly becoming one of those places to find primary source information on these widely suppressed events. Null, you should think about getting more servers, this site is becoming more important than ever.


----------



## Gangster Talk (Mar 15, 2019)

I don't even understand this. What is wrong with hosting footage of a newsworthy event?


----------



## LocalFireDept (Mar 15, 2019)

You may attack the nest, but you'll not ruffle the Kiwis inside. Inshnullah.


----------



## Squire of Gothos (Mar 15, 2019)

I listened to the video on this site and the gunman's tone and tambor shook me to my core... it's like he was speaking to me and the things he said... it made me do something unnatural and unholy may God forgive me:


Spoiler








I blame you Joshua Connor Moon for hosting this horrifying content!  Shameful! Please continue to host more


----------



## Least Concern (Mar 15, 2019)

If this is really from "Christchurch, New Zealand Emergency Services," you would think they would have more important things to deal with right now.


----------



## Jeanne d'Arc (Mar 15, 2019)

I never got the whole "don't say the shooter's name" or "don't share the video of the event" things. This is a fucking massive event that needs to be discussed, not Harry Potter. There's no reason to tiptoe around the shooter's name or DFE about them, none of that shit poses immediate public danger and even forwards the conversation about what happened in some cases.


----------



## Keystone (Mar 15, 2019)

Gangster Talk said:


> I don't even understand this. What is wrong with hosting footage of a newsworthy event?


It's only okay when "real" news sources show news worthy footage and the only ones who can talk about it are the approved pundits, guests, and news anchors.


----------



## ThatGayElfFromDragonAge (Mar 15, 2019)

Well that was quick.


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 15, 2019)

It was only Muslims killed, not actual people, so nothing of value was lost. Besides it may be "the biggest terrorist attack in NZ history", but it's nothing compared to 9/11/2001, and they show that on mainstream TV yearly, so NZ needs to man up and get the fuck over it.


----------



## Solzhenitsyn (Mar 15, 2019)

Keystone said:


> It's only okay when "real" news sources show news worthy footage and the only ones who can talk about it are the approved pundits, guests, and news anchors.



Pretty much this, it's gatekeeping, pure and simple. Media does not like it when plebs do their jobs better than they can.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Mar 15, 2019)

Save the Loli said:


> How is watching a guy kill people spreading or promoting hate? It's an historic document, it's no more hateful than videos of Nazis bombing London.



Hey now... the Nazis did nothing wrong!


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Mar 15, 2019)

I have the sudden urge to first eat kebab and then remove kebab.


----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (Mar 15, 2019)

Null said:


> Please take down.



OOG NO LIKE MURDER VIDEO.  REMOVE VIDEO. REEE.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Mar 15, 2019)

Valiant said:


> Let us shit on the motherfucker, he's no true blue aussie.


I dunno man, the level of trolling in that manifesto is pretty quality for the Aussie shitposters on /int/.


----------



## Enzo (Mar 15, 2019)

Thanks for having a spine, a rare trait of webmasters these days.


----------



## The Fatheads (Mar 15, 2019)

Save the Loli said:


> How is watching a guy kill people spreading or promoting hate? It's an historic document, it's no more hateful than videos of Nazis bombing London.



Apparently showing content is the same as endorsing it. By their logic, every news outlet endorses murder, terrorism, war and natural disasters.


----------



## Poiseon (Mar 15, 2019)

I think your site is the closest thing to a bastion of free speech @Null Keep telling these lames to fuck off. This is crucial information no faggot has the right to censor.


----------



## Opiophile (Mar 15, 2019)

Ptolemy said:


> Insane. It's amazing how the farms is slowly becoming one of those places to find primary source information on these widely suppressed events. Null, you should think about getting more servers, this site is becoming more important than ever.


I second this notion. There's no logical reason why shit like this needs to be censored like it is now in our brave New world.

If anything, people need to see this shit to show them an example of a pathetic human being who took memes too far. 

I'm tired of having my internet ruined. People live streaming mass murder while meme-ing is a sure fire way to have the man clamp down even harder on our internet.


----------



## CatchFire (Mar 15, 2019)

Since null hasn't posted it yet and I find it funny


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 15, 2019)

I have to say, I am shocked at the level of complaint we are getting on this. More than shocked, I also find amusing the way that several of these complaints were made.

If you have read the OP to this thread, you know that several of the complaints were filed by government entities and by at least one ISP. Why do we know this? They used their official emails to file these complaints. Making sure that we know that the complaint was understood as more than official, but perceived to be grounded in law, one of the complaints cited an NZ Act. 

This amuses me because these entities are trying to control our content and all they have to do it with are email domain names and laws in countries that have no jurisdiction over this website.

The amusement becomes farcical to me when I realize that the material they are complaining about was recorded only a few hours ago and at least two law enforcement officers have enough time to file complaints against a small webforum hosting the material where other content includes an autistic man fucking a rubber woman, a 600 lbs woman doing jumping jacks and an autistic girl's pony panties. 

When 9/11 happened I had to watch thousands of people die every day for months. FOX News would show video of people being shot, blown up, hung, etc. This tard shot a bunch of people, and that is newsworthy raw footage of a significant event.

It does suck for NZ that this happened, but blacking it out won't change anything, and an independent, raw historical record of significant events should not bring this level of concern to police or private citizens.


----------



## SwanDive (Mar 15, 2019)

Yet you can fucking bet that there will be uploads of it (censored or not) on mainstream news sites within 24-48 hours.


----------



## VoreDoggy (Mar 15, 2019)

Squire of Gothos said:


> I blame you Joshua Connor Moon for hosting this horrifying content! Shameful!


I cannot believe that cloudflare continues to allow known pedophile, suicide enabler, ableist scum, and now terrorist cheerleader Joshua Connor Moon to continue to operate a website.


----------



## Keystone (Mar 15, 2019)

VoreDoggy said:


> I cannot believe that cloudflare continues to allow known pedophile, suicide enabler, ableist scum, and now terrorist cheerleader Joshua Connor Moon to continue to operate a website.


Don't forget feeder fetish.


----------



## wrangled tard (Mar 15, 2019)

SwanDive said:


> Yet you can fucking bet that there will be uploads of it (censored or not) on mainstream news sites within 24-48 hours.


Already has been on channel 9 and channel 10 news in Australia, not sure about coverage elsewhere.


----------



## Tardcaptor Fuckurma (Mar 15, 2019)

Dear Joshua Null,

I don't want to watch the video so I demand that you take it down so no one else can watch it too. I trust you will make the right decision.


----------



## terry50 (Mar 15, 2019)

Nobody4353 said:


> Since null hasn't posted it yet and I find it funny



this is what a vanity registration gets you:









						crypt.nz: Automated Request Prevention | Domain Name Commission
					






					dnc.org.nz


----------



## Zarkov (Mar 15, 2019)

So this is how law enforcement is taught to handle an emergency these days. 

"Remember, in case of mass shooting, your top priority is to check obscure forums of weirdos who obsess over autistic dog-fuckers to make sure they don't host videos of the event."


----------



## Wntkins (Mar 15, 2019)

terry50 said:


> this is what a vanity registration gets you:
> View attachment 695463
> Peter Lambrechtsen
> 
> ...


Toot toot


----------



## terry50 (Mar 15, 2019)

Wntkins said:


> Toot toot



What have you done Peter?!












						Peter Lambrechtsen - New Zealand Parliament
					

Countering Terrorist Fighters Legislation Bill




					www.parliament.nz


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 15, 2019)

WhatNemesisMeans said:


> So this is how law enforcement is taught to handle an emergency these days.
> 
> "Remember, in case of mass shooting, your top priority is to check obscure forums of weirdos who obsess over autistic dog-fuckers to make sure they don't host videos of the event."



They apparently responded faster to noticing the video online than they did to the shooting where the shooter shot up a place for several minutes, then slowly ambled off half a block to rummage around for another gun, go back to shoot some dead bodies, then again wander back.  

Then he just drove off without anyone even there yet.


----------



## Takodachi (Mar 15, 2019)

You shoulda told them


> "Your irrelevant shitty country has no jurisdiction over my website hosted in _AMERICA_, so kindly eat a dick and fuck off"


----------



## Spatula (Mar 15, 2019)

Yeah, but that image of the blodied floor of the concert hall in Paris was all over facebook and other social media.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Mar 15, 2019)

I gotta add my voice to those who say the video needs to stay available, no matter how unpleasant it is.  The only excuse I can think of for having it removed would be if making it available fucks up an active investigation, and even then there would be compelling reason not to remove it.  I'll do my bit by seeding the torrent; no need for the site to do the actual hosting.

When shit happens, you can't just erase it and pretend it never happened.  If public policy will be shaped by such incidents, then the public deserves to know exactly what happened.  If nothing else, it makes bullshit harder to disseminate later.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 15, 2019)

Gangster Talk said:


> I don't even understand this. What is wrong with hosting footage of a newsworthy event?



Only our corporate overlords are allowed to filter reality for us.  It's disrupting the media monopoly over images of violence.


----------



## Tiny Clanger (Mar 15, 2019)

Keystone said:


> Don't forget feeder fetish.


And eyebags


----------



## heathercho (Mar 15, 2019)

terry50 said:


> What have you done Peter?!
> View attachment 695469
> 
> 
> ...



I'm almost certain that this individual would have played "Don't look back in anger" when those Manchester kids got blown to smithereens. Don't look back in anger Peter, this has nothing to do with Alt-Right/Racism/Whiteness!


----------



## vertexwindi (Mar 15, 2019)

Promestein said:


> You shoulda told them


I mean, the only thing the Kiwis can do is block the Farms, which I heard they've already done along with 4chan/8chan, but anyone using those sites is savvy enough to use an VPN, so it's a bit useless.


----------



## Keep Yourself Safe (Mar 15, 2019)

I'm looking forward to all the tweets from the usual suspects calling for the authorities to shut down the farms/8chan/4chan/subreddits they don't like etc. and how all these people being tragically murdered is all about THEM, bonus points for the inevitable shoehorning of trans shit into it somehow.


----------



## BarberFerdinand (Mar 15, 2019)

Nulls may be getting a few more media mentions out of this.


----------



## BillyGoat2 (Mar 15, 2019)

Annie said:


> I never got the whole "don't say the shooter's name" or "don't share the video of the event" things. This is a fucking massive event that needs to be discussed, not Harry Potter. There's no reason to tiptoe around the shooter's name or DFE about them, none of that shit poses immediate public danger and even forwards the conversation about what happened in some cases.


the basic idea actually has some merit. what do the majority of these shooters want when they do this?

Attention.


----------



## Pargon (Mar 15, 2019)

BillyGoat2 said:


> the basic idea actually has some merit. what do the majority of these shooters want when they do this?
> 
> Attention.



I'm pretty certain they also want people dead, and by the time these things get out that's already been accomplished, so plugging your ears and covering your eyes until CNN or whomever tells you it's safe to watch and read _their_ coverage of things accomplishes nothing. I don't want my ad dollar (lmao, as if I had one) or my time going to any entity that's going to spin terrible shit in any way.

Dear Leader makes the sun rise and the stars shine with his laughter.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Mar 15, 2019)

> Be better human beings. Don't tolerate white supremacists terrorists.


... by pretending this didn't happen and censoring everything about it. 
Becase that worked so well in the past.



BillyGoat2 said:


> the basic idea actually has some merit. what do the majority of these shooters want when they do this?
> Attention.


I disagree. What they want is to get the message across, in this case his hatred for a certain ethnic and religious nation. These guys must be analyzed further than "crazy egocentric man shoots people" if we want to find the root cause of the problem.

It's clear that by not mentioning who they are/were, you're contributing nothing but adding a certain mystique to the act itself. The guy was a channer, for god's sake. What does that say about his individualism?


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Mar 15, 2019)

_"The spread of the video could inspire copycats, said CNN legal enforcement analyst Steve Moore, a retired supervisory special agent for the FBI.
"What I would tell the public is this: Do you want to help terrorists? Because if you do, sharing this video is exactly how you do it," Moore said.
"Do not share the video or you are part of this," he added."

"Do not share the video or you are part of this," he added."_

Congratulations, Null. The FBI now considers you a terrorist.


----------



## Jaimas (Mar 15, 2019)

You know, a betting man may put money on the possibility that there's a reason they want it shut down. 

The same betting man might then realize that that reason is worth us keeping it up for that same reason.


----------



## SaysWho (Mar 15, 2019)

Save the Loli said:


> How is watching a guy kill people spreading or promoting hate? It's an historic document, it's no more hateful than videos of Nazis bombing London.


Especially considering this is such a novel event, with the tables being turned and all - how often to we ever get to even the scores?  The first terrorist attack by the filth perpetrated in Oz was 150 years ago at Broken Hill, that's how long they've been butchering us - touche, I say!


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Mar 15, 2019)

Graffiti canvas said:


> Congratulations, Null. The FBI now considers you a terrorist.


Just now? He has been visited by the feds in the past. Also those are empty treats. I fail to see how it can "inspire" anyone into this shit. They say that so the people doesn't outrage and question how bad their job really is.


----------



## fishmonger (Mar 15, 2019)

S e r b i a  s t r o n g 
R  e  m  o  v  e    k   e  b  a  b


----------



## mindlessobserver (Mar 15, 2019)

Graffiti canvas said:


> _"The spread of the video could inspire copycats, said CNN legal enforcement analyst Steve Moore, a retired supervisory special agent for the FBI.
> "What I would tell the public is this: Do you want to help terrorists? Because if you do, sharing this video is exactly how you do it," Moore said.
> "Do not share the video or you are part of this," he added."
> 
> ...



More like a retired FBI agent doing a performing monkey routine on CNN for beer money. If the FBI is interested in the farms it would only be to see if this dude had an account here. Which is unlikely considering a white nationalist edgelord form 8chan /pol/ would most likely be mocked mercilessly.

Be funny if they actually did try to shut us down though. Everyone here is probably autistic enough to fight it all the way to clarence Thomas' front porch. Professional enough to help pay for it too. Shine on null you crazy guy.


----------



## 2.D. (Mar 15, 2019)

vertexwindi said:


> I mean, the only thing the Kiwis can do is block the Farms, which I heard they've already done along with 4chan/8chan, but anyone using those sites is savvy enough to use an VPN, so it's a bit useless.



Rumor is that they're blocking it on the DNS level, so it's very easy to bypass the block, even without using a VPN. For anyone who knows someone who's having trouble connecting, follow these guides:
Win: https://www.windowscentral.com/how-change-your-pcs-dns-settings-windows-10
Mac: https://serverguy.com/kb/change-dns-server-settings-mac-os/
Linux: https://unix.stackexchange.com/ques...esolv-conf-is-being-overwritten/163506#163506

Use the DNS servers 1.1.1.1 and 1.0.0.1 OR 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4. First is cloudflare, second is Google. Cloudflare is said to sometimes break 


 and google is google. Pick your poison.

PS, null your auto formatting changed "is" to "il in the link, you made me screenshot it.


----------



## zyclonPD (Mar 15, 2019)

I would like to put in the record that Josh Moon @Null is a good boy who dinn do nuffin. He was building mosque's in Alabama as early as 2016









						Josh Moon: Deer Creek residents stand up for religious rights
					

archived 15 Mar 2019 05:31:30 UTC




					archive.fo


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 15, 2019)

Gangster Talk said:


> I don't even understand this. What is wrong with hosting footage of a newsworthy event?


Silly man.

Don't you know that's only OK for the MSM to do so they can gatekeep and profit off of information?


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Mar 15, 2019)

I guess we weren't being objectionable enough. Got to have ringers come in to make us obnoxiouser.


----------



## Norvic (Mar 15, 2019)

Null extradition to NZ when? You know that god has a sense of humour when the founder of Kiwi Farms ends up doing time on the Kiwi Farm.

Shitposting aside, I wouldn't mind the actual file being taken down. All the spergs downloading it is interfering with our quality on-topic threads. Let them go to liveleak or whatever, or download the torrent. I know, muh free speech and all, but I think the internet has it covered already.


----------



## sperginity (Mar 15, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> Murdering fifty innocent people for a meme is still a bad thing to do.


what happened to you Dynastia? I don't even know you anymore


----------



## YayLasagna (Mar 15, 2019)

"Take that video off the goddamn internet!"


----------



## Odie Esty (Mar 15, 2019)

lol @ cops who think they actually have power

you don't even have a gun soyboy I'll Charles Bronson your ass


----------



## BoJack Horseman (Mar 15, 2019)

Notan Alte said:


> Rumor is that they're blocking it on the DNS level, so it's very easy to bypass the block, even without using a VPN. For anyone who knows someone who's having trouble connecting, follow these guides:
> Win: https://www.windowscentral.com/how-change-your-pcs-dns-settings-windows-10
> Mac: https://serverguy.com/kb/change-dns-server-settings-mac-os/
> Linux: https://unix.stackexchange.com/ques...esolv-conf-is-being-overwritten/163506#163506
> ...



You could also just enable DNS over HTTPS in Firefox.


----------



## Christopher Robin (Mar 15, 2019)

Live webcam footage from retired FBI agent Steve Moore:


----------



## MasterDisaster (Mar 15, 2019)

Outlaw guns and only outlaws will have them.


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Mar 15, 2019)

sperginity said:


> what happened to you Dynastia? I don't even know you anymore


Don't you recognize Chaotic Neutral when you see it?


----------



## buymygame (Mar 15, 2019)

SaysWho said:


> ... muslim scum do this shit and worse every damn day in every corner of the globe and it's always just business as usual ...
> ... this is supposedly a tragedy of major proportions & gets as much coverage as 9/11, but for all the wrong reasons! ...


Cool sock account you got there.

But it gets so much focus because this is a part of the world where these sorts of things aren't suppose to happen. You don't hear about every little boy gang raped on a bus, every woman having acid thrown in their face, every kid mag dumping into another kid probably because its common in other parts of the world.

What's going to make the headlines, something common or something not so common?


----------



## Lookyhere (Mar 15, 2019)

I wonder how long before CNN, MSNBC, ABC, CBS, NBC, The Washington Post, The New York Times, Huffington Post, etc... blame Trump and/or his supporters.  They are probably all getting their talking points on the same page right now.  "This is the world in 2019 during a Trump administration.  The hate that Trump and his supporters project on the entire world are a direct precursor to these types of events."

You know the Fake News is upset that they can't show this video.  They are all saying, "damn think of how many clicks we would get if we could only show this."  Since they can't show it, they don't want anyone to see it.  They soon will push it right to the line that they are able to and show as much as their lawyers tell them is acceptable with things blurred out and it will be on a loop for several days while they bash the 1/2 of the country that does not fall in line with their views.


----------



## Aib Ld (Mar 15, 2019)

Annie said:


> I never got the whole "don't say the shooter's name" or "don't share the video of the event" things. This is a fucking massive event that needs to be discussed, not Harry Potter. There's no reason to tiptoe around the shooter's name or DFE about them, none of that shit poses immediate public danger and even forwards the conversation about what happened in some cases.



I always thought the "Don't say the shooter name" is kind of a deadname thing. Like, if you deadname, people won't get inspired to try that for their own fame and/or let fangirls send him love letters or money if he's sent to jail. Don't let him get 'famous' and all that.
It's a nice try, but no attempt can _completely_ stop this sort of thing.


----------



## Amadeus X. Machina (Mar 15, 2019)

I don't see what the big deal is.

It's not like any people were hurt


----------



## Jeanne d'Arc (Mar 15, 2019)

Ad Lib Moaning said:


> I always thought the "Don't say the shooter name" is kind of a deadname thing. Like, if you deadname, people won't get inspired to try that for their own fame and/or let fangirls send him love letters or money if he's sent to jail. Don't let him get 'famous' and all that.
> It's a nice try, but no attempt can _completely_ stop this sort of thing.


The MSM not saying his name/some random fuckwits on the internet not saying his name will not stop those obsessed with mass shooters or otherwise from learning his name. His name will always be on sites dedicated to preserving facts and uncensored discussion of events.

I just think the whole thing is futile, not that they don't have good intentions or something.


----------



## FA 855 (Mar 15, 2019)

To be honest, the amount of time it took for police to respond is damning, If your police force is that slow, maybe the citizens do need to be armed.


----------



## Exceptional Chimp (Mar 15, 2019)

Fucking make us, bitches!


----------



## Aib Ld (Mar 15, 2019)

Annie said:


> I just think the whole thing is futile, not that they don't have good intentions or something.


Fair point. I just can't be bothered to remember his full name, there's so many names I can remember. Only saving grace is that "Brenton" is kind of a semi-common name.
Still, we're just here to know of information going about and laugh at him.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Mar 15, 2019)

VoreDoggy said:


> I cannot believe that cloudflare continues to allow known pedophile, suicide enabler, ableist scum, and now terrorist cheerleader Joshua Connor Moon to continue to operate a website.


He also makes scary faces at puppies.

The sick bastard.


----------



## sperginity (Mar 15, 2019)

Ad Lib Moaning said:


> I always thought the "Don't say the shooter name" is kind of a deadname thing. Like, if you deadname, people won't get inspired to try that for their own fame and/or let fangirls send him love letters or money if he's sent to jail. Don't let him get 'famous' and all that.
> It's a nice try, but no attempt can _completely_ stop this sort of thing.


Gavin DeBecker was the first person I heard come up with that sort of approach decades ago, but these people saying "don't watch! don't share!"  aren't actually listening to him. He never said to not name the person or talk about what they did, it was to change the narrative so that_ most _of the coverage is about the people that they killed, and that the coverage of perpetrators was purposely emasculating. He started with the knowledge of the exact kind of loser that thinks that it would be cool to be a mass shooter. He said not to put up photos of the shooter if you could help it, but if they were still alive to make sure that they were handled roughly by lady cops when they do the perp walk. Potential mass shooters really want to be seen as dangerous, they really want attention, and so the normal news coverage makes them envious. If anything making a video of what they did illegal/infamous increases the perception of being dangerous, the footage is streisanding right now. Actually looking at what they did shows how cowardly it is. These are the kind of losers that need to be told explicitly "most people think mass shooters are cowardly losers" so they don't mistakenly think being all over the news makes someone cool/popular. I don't know how much the news can help now though because of the gross communities of fan girls for mass shooters (hybristophiliacs). 

It's something to try I guess. The news media used to make sensationalized reports about suicide until they were told by psychiatric authorities that they were making the problem worse. After some guidelines were created to try and reign in suicide contagion, the media could still report without making any vulnerable individuals decide to neck themselves.


----------



## The golden neckbeard (Mar 15, 2019)

Who cares if this shit is spread around. The footage is no differant than some drone cam from the Pentagon....  .gov is the undisputed king of airing footage of dead Muslims...the thing is...they want a narrative. They cant makeup whatever they want if the facts are out.   This guy was a nut... but he needs to be a bible thumping trumpkin to push the agenda

Also...like not sharing the footage was going to stop some goat fucker from slitting a bus full of european childrens throats...morons


----------



## THOTto (Mar 15, 2019)

The golden neckbeard said:


> Also...like not sharing the footage was going to stop some goat fucker from slitting a bus full of european childrens throats...morons


Apologize for double posting. 


Annie said:


> I never got the whole "don't say the shooter's name" or "don't share the video of the event" things. This is a fucking massive event that needs to be discussed, not Harry Potter. There's no reason to tiptoe around the shooter's name or DFE about them, none of that shit poses immediate public danger and even forwards the conversation about what happened in some cases.


It’s more to do with how the media went over mass shooters in the past. Columbine is a good example. The media went on and on about it for months, trying to understand why it happened. Information about their movements, what they used, what their personal lives were, ended up turning the shooters into legends which was what they wanted. Now they’re viewed as antihero bad boys, you only need to look as far as tumblr to see how many young people still worship them. The ones who get the most media coverage, Roof, Lanza, TJ Lane, etc tend to be the ones talked about. When other shootings happen they’re mentioned in these circles and fade away after a few days. But the infamous ones are talked about indefinitely. They also inspire copycats, if I remember right Lanza had a boner for the columbine shooters as an example. 

All that being said, it still needs to be discussed and touch on the underlying mental health issues that cause these dumbfucks to take up arms. But all that tends to be butchered anyway since actual psychologists can lose their lisences for speculating on public figures. It’s all really fuckin dumb and censoring it won’t do shit. It just makes it appeal more to downtrodden outcasts who will identify with these morons. Of course I wouldn’t be surprised if this was intentional on their parts, more shooters = more stories. But that’s a conspiracy for another day. 

TLDR; the media has repeatedly fucked up and  turns certain shooters into antiheroes, making ‘outcasts’ want to be like them. Instead of getting informed speakers you have dumbasses generalizing shit. Censoring it won’t help at all and will just make it more a of a forbidden fruit.


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 15, 2019)

Really doubt that saying/not saying the name of mass murderers is gonna prevent mass murder and the idea that it "adds to the likelihood" I really don't buy either. Killing a bunch of people is a pretty big decision to make and while it could be a way of pushing your manifesto, the manifesto is probably just an excuse for killing a bunch of people.


----------



## Aib Ld (Mar 15, 2019)

sperginity said:


> Gavin DeBecker was the first person I heard come up with that sort of approach decades ago, but these people saying "don't watch! don't share!"  aren't actually listening to him. He never said to not name the person or talk about what they did, it was to change the narrative so that_ most _of the coverage is about the people that they killed, and that the coverage of perpetrators was purposely emasculating. [...]


I havent watched most of the sort since I can't really take (real life) gore. Well, I have but most of the stuff are kind of 'off-screen' (9/11, people shot but didn't show the bullet or fell in a certain way, people getting run by cars but the hit is 'hidden' by the car going so fast, dust, or said person flipping in a way that you can't see the damage and so on).
I think the biggest example of what you said was the news revealed of Couch Cuck got blocked by a couch and there was all that was said about him, even replacing his name. The majority of everything else reported was the two students who tried to stop him but lost their lives and the people who blocked him with a couch.
There was also the Vegas (?) shooter who was also reported to actually genuinely _regret_ his actions too when he got caught and thrown to jail for life(?).
So on so forth, because I can obviously know they're cowards.

Things I'm confused on is the fangirls and Brenton himself.
I thought reporting about the fangirls giving love letters would actually make the fangirls ashamed and make everyone avoid them like the plague and/or laugh at them and push them. Somehow, it _doesn't_ work. The fangirls just continue whatever they're doing. It's kind of interesting how and why they continue when they obviously know it gets them isolated from everyone. It's like an odd sort of Stockholm Syndrome/mad love combo.
For Brenton, guy obviously know what he was doing in the video. He didn't fumble, get excited, and whatever else pusedo-shooters do. Still, he's a coward for targetting innocent civilians and a loser for ruining memes but he actually _got_ what he was doing in his shooting. I think this would be a mixed bag.


----------



## killuminati (Mar 15, 2019)

Are the NZ Police actually exceptonal enough to believe this site is under NZ's legal jurisdiction. 

That's a nice act m8 but shit still ain't getting taken down.


----------



## THOTto (Mar 15, 2019)

Ad Lib Moaning said:


> Things I'm confused on is the fangirls and Brenton himself.
> I thought reporting about the fangirls giving love letters would actually make the fangirls ashamed and make everyone avoid them like the plague and/or laugh at them and push them. Somehow, it _doesn't_ work. The fangirls just continue whatever they're doing. It's kind of interesting how and why they continue when they obviously know it gets them isolated from everyone. It's like an odd sort of Stockholm Syndrome/mad love combo.


hybristophilia is a real thing, sadly. But it’s so uncommon that it would only account for some of the fangirls. Some of them are young, stupid and attracted to ‘bad boys’, some are just desperate women who want any man or any attention, and some want the infamy and attention of being the partner of a killer. I’ve heard stories of criminals giving away love letters to other prisoners, even pedophiles for them to respond lewdly. It is perplexing though, no one with half a brain would want to be part of this shitshow.


----------



## The golden neckbeard (Mar 15, 2019)

Ptolemy said:


> Insane. It's amazing how the farms is slowly becoming one of those places to find primary source information on these widely suppressed events. Null, you should think about getting more servers, this site is becoming more important than ever.



When my brother asked me where they could find the video i told them to come here...i didnt even check the farms...i already knew within 5 minutes of the incident everything about this guy and all of his internet history was in a thread


----------



## Shaka Brah (Mar 15, 2019)

It's interesting how desperate they are to stop the spread of his manifesto in its original form while simultaneously being very keen on explaining what was in it in their own words.


----------



## Beavis (Mar 15, 2019)

It’s already on the internet. You can’t stop it.


----------



## yeahweknow (Mar 15, 2019)

glad to do my part in archiving and proliferating


----------



## Sissy Galvez (Mar 15, 2019)

Exactly what I want from game “journalists”, moral preaching from crowd that’s morally and ethically bankrupt and contributing to this outrage culture that drives crazies to shoot up a mosque.

Edit: I don’t think the left was nearly this outraged over islamist clerics, YouTube, forums, etc that radicalize Muslims to fly off to Syria and fight with ISIS or bomb tourist hotels, kidnap children, slaughter innocent journalists, blow up  airplanes etc. Fucking hypocrites.


----------



## Arcturus (Mar 15, 2019)

Tiny Clanger said:


> And eyebags


And women that look like 12 year old boys in wigs.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Mar 15, 2019)

apparently Texas law enforcement wants the video from @Null



			https://twitter.com/Leviticus19_18/status/1106644374442659840
		


did you do it?


----------



## The_Mormons (Mar 15, 2019)

NIGGO KILLA said:


> apparently Texas law enforcement wants the video from @Null



If it's for training he's going to have to convert it to VHS first.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 15, 2019)

I love that these people are trying to intimidate the hosting service, who also happens to be Null.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Mar 15, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> I love that these people are trying to intimidate the hosting service, who also happens to be Null.



Next they will try and complain to the management of Lolcow LLC.


----------



## Kamikaze (Mar 15, 2019)

Sissy Galvez said:


> View attachment 695666


Explain to me how these people aren't LARPing as communist appartchiks and/or puritan ministers?
If you don't follow their every order, including wanting to learn about the mass shooting, you're to be excommunicated from the state/party and considered "without honor."

Very Shmrful display.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 15, 2019)

The fuck does Texas have to do with any of this?

Edit: tweet finally loaded. They want it for training material.


----------



## repentance (Mar 15, 2019)

I think it would be good to do a post-mortem thread about this once it's died down a bit.  

27k guests and a million views had a huge impact on the forums and our ability to record stuff in real time, and if hard censorship starts kicking in as a response to this then we're going to have to deal with big influxes of randos when these events happen in the future.


----------



## Megaroad (Mar 15, 2019)

Sissy Galvez said:


> View attachment 695666
> 
> Exactly what I want from game “journalists”, moral preaching from crowd that’s morally and ethically bankrupt and contributing to this outrage culture that drives crazies to shoot up a mosque.
> 
> Edit: I don’t think the left was nearly this outraged over islamist clerics, YouTube, forums, etc that radicalize Muslims to fly off to Syria and fight with ISIS or bomb tourist hotels, kidnap children, slaughter innocent journalists, blow up  airplanes etc. Fucking hypocrites.



He can eat a dick.  I legit feel bad for Felix for getting name dropped.


----------



## Kamikaze (Mar 15, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> The fuck does Texas have to do with any of this?
> 
> Edit: tweet finally loaded. They want it for training material.


The positive spin on this is that they trust @Null more than a random torrent.

And/or that someone in Texas LEO is a Kiwi farms fan.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 15, 2019)

Kamikaze said:


> The positive spin on this is that they trust @Null more than a random torrent.
> 
> And/or that someone in Texas LEO is a Kiwi farms fan.


Hopefully they asked nicely enough.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Mar 15, 2019)

Here's how I look at the "naming mass murderers" thing.

I think it is a mistake to think that they are looking for attention, in the sense that they want their name to become world famous.

What they want is _certain people_ to know of their actions.  People aligned with them, people who share their ideology, people whom they shitpost with on 8chan or wherever.

A media ban on their names doesn't prevent them from getting such notoriety among the people who matter to them.  It prevents John and Jane Doe from knowing who they are, but the shooters don't care about them.  So while good-intentioned (as many bad ideas are), a media blackout on the names of mass shooters will have zero effect on mass shootings.  If someone plans a mass shooting, they are not gonna think "damn, my name won't get in the paper, I guess I will call this off"  But such a ban would create muddiness in reporting the story, which helps nobody.

If you want to stop shootings like this one, you have to address the real root causes, and unfortunately those root causes are myriad and difficult to solve.  Short of banning the internet itself, this kind of thing will always happen.  And even without the internet, they will happen.


----------



## JimmerSnail (Mar 15, 2019)

Null said:


> From: xxx <xxx@crypt.nz>
> Subject: *Terrorists kiwifarms.net*
> Why are you hosting a terrorists website kiwifarms.net
> Is this really something you want to be associated with.
> Be better human beings. Don't tolerate white supremacists terrorists.


Fuck, I was about to ask about those 24 crates of C4 to make that kindergarten disappear, but I saw that sudden price spike.
Not cool man, not cool. Imma rate this seller 4 out of 20.


----------



## Beavis (Mar 15, 2019)

NIGGO KILLA said:


> apparently Texas law enforcement wants the video from @Null
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, it'll be 50k in bitcoin to this address.

How inept do you have to be to fuck up a torrent download? I downloaded it on my phone.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 15, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Here's how I look at the "naming mass murderers" thing.
> 
> I think it is a mistake to think that they are looking for attention, in the sense that they want their name to become world famous.
> 
> ...


I think they choose to put a blackout on this because it's the one part about this situation that they can control.


----------



## Keystone (Mar 15, 2019)

Florida Man Cop wants the video as well:











						🇮🇱 יהושע מון 🇮🇱 on Twitter: "Second LEO request for training mate…
					

ארכיון ‎2019 מרץ‎ 15, 21:47:21 UTC‏




					archive.vn


----------



## Kamikaze (Mar 15, 2019)

Dutch Courage said:


> Here's how I look at the "naming mass murderers" thing.
> 
> I think it is a mistake to think that they are looking for attention, in the sense that they want their name to become world famous.
> 
> ...


These are the same sort of people who thought twitter would end all dictatorships worldwide.  It's all about posturing and messaging with these folks, never about root causes, legitimate human suffering, etc.  

Remember how excited they were about the Arab Spring?  And we ended up with ISIS.

https://mic.com/articles/10642/twit...-spring-was-helped-by-social-media#.19SbpRTg6


----------



## repentance (Mar 15, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> I think they choose to put a blackout on this because it's the one part about this situation that they can control.



His identity has been formally released, as has the identity of another suspect who has been charged.


----------



## SaysWho (Mar 15, 2019)

The golden neckbeard said:


> Who cares if this shit is spread around. The footage is no differant than some drone cam from the Pentagon....  .gov is the undisputed king of airing footage of dead Muslims...the thing is...they want a narrative. They cant makeup whatever they want if the facts are out.   This guy was a nut... but he needs to be a bible thumping trumpkin to push the agenda
> 
> Also...like not sharing the footage was going to stop some goat fucker from slitting a bus full of european childrens throats...morons


Yep, watching people jump to their deaths from the World Trade Centre, women being stoned to death, or people burnt to death in cages is way, way worse.  At least these poor souls did not suffer after experiencing only a few moments of awareness & terror.


----------



## YW 525 (Mar 15, 2019)

Law enforcement doesn't know how to use bit torrent.

Not surprised but still disgusted.


----------



## Keystone (Mar 15, 2019)

More blue boys:











						🇮🇱 יהושע מון 🇮🇱 on Twitter: "Third LEO request. California."
					

ארכיון ‎2019 מרץ‎ 15, 22:58:10 UTC‏




					archive.vn


----------



## Indrid Cold (Mar 15, 2019)

I like how quickly "maintaining a public record of events" becomes "racist white-supremacist terrorism". Pure comedy!


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 15, 2019)

repentance said:


> His identity has been formally released, as has the identity of another suspect who has been charged.


Right, but they're still trying to scrub the internet of the video, and would be successful if it weren't for the Farms.


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Mar 15, 2019)

repentance said:


> His identity has been formally released, as has the identity of another suspect who has been charged.



Who was the other suspect? They've blocked the farms in NZ


----------



## Sissy Galvez (Mar 15, 2019)

I imagine a lot of people are very mad the farms are assisting law enforcement in the US and not making null take down the torrent.


----------



## Abstract (Mar 15, 2019)

I never understood why it's okay for journalists to get some information, and not for us; talk about liberation of the people, huh. Is the sentiment here, that we're too lowly a class of people to handle such important, raw information? 
I'm also really confused as to whether or not a police department is allowed to officially addresss someone like that; almost seems like a threat, against someone who has nothing to do with their country.


----------



## Indrid Cold (Mar 15, 2019)

uncleShitHeel said:


> Who was the other suspect? They've blocked the farms in NZ


*Brenton Tarrant*, apparently?


----------



## Крыса (Mar 15, 2019)

uncleShitHeel said:


> Who was the other suspect? They've blocked the farms in NZ


Daniel John Burrough


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Mar 15, 2019)

Indrid Cold said:


> *Brenton Tarrant*, apparently?



Was already aware of him. 



Крыса said:


> Daniel John Burrough



Cheers


----------



## Least Concern (Mar 15, 2019)

Having now seen the video, I'm not really sure what law enforcement would be able to learn from it, except of their own uselessness when it comes to things like this. 

Apparently the New Zealand PM is threatening to go gun grabbing, when clearly what this situation needed was more guns in the hands of good people, not less. I'm not generally a huge conservatard, but they've got this one right.


----------



## Lookyhere (Mar 15, 2019)

Lookyhere said:


> I wonder how long before CNN, MSNBC, ABC, CBS, NBC, The Washington Post, The New York Times, Huffington Post, etc... blame Trump and/or his supporters.  They are probably all getting their talking points on the same page right now.  "This is the world in 2019 during a Trump administration.  The hate that Trump and his supporters project on the entire world are a direct precursor to these types of events."
> 
> You know the Fake News is upset that they can't show this video.  They are all saying, "damn think of how many clicks we would get if we could only show this."  Since they can't show it, they don't want anyone to see it.  They soon will push it right to the line that they are able to and show as much as their lawyers tell them is acceptable with things blurred out and it will be on a loop for several days while they bash the 1/2 of the country that does not fall in line with their views.



Well it turns out I WAS RIGHT.  Only 2 hours after my post, all of the mentioned Fake News sources were blaming Trump.  Funny though, several people on here marked my comment as "dumb" or "autistic".  That shows that there are a lot of stupid know-nothing douchebags on here, probably from CA, NY, OR, WA, and EU.  I'm sure they fell for the Jussie Smollett and Covington Fake News stories too.  Who's dumb?


----------



## repentance (Mar 15, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Right, but they're still trying to scrub the internet of the video, and would be successful if it weren't for the Farms.



I honestly get why NZ doesn't want NZers to see it.   They're concerned about contaminating the potential jury pool.  

That's a legitimate issue but it's also separate from the moral fagging shit from US commentators who want it removed from the internet at large because of some misguided idea that if you so much as watch the video or share it you might as well have shot those people yourself.


----------



## Keystone (Mar 15, 2019)

Lookyhere said:


> Well it turns out I WAS RIGHT.  Only 2 hours after my post, all of the mentioned Fake News sources were blaming Trump.  Funny though, several people on here marked my comment as "dumb" or "autistic".  That shows that there are a lot of stupid know-nothing douchebags on here, probably from CA, NY, OR, WA, and EU.  I'm sure they fell for the Jussie Smollett and Covington Fake News stories too.  Who's dumb?


Ratings don't matter. Calm down and lurk more.


----------



## Splendid (Mar 15, 2019)

Annie said:


> I never got the whole "don't say the shooter's name" or "don't share the video of the event" things. This is a fucking massive event that needs to be discussed, not Harry Potter. There's no reason to tiptoe around the shooter's name or DFE about them, none of that shit poses immediate public danger and even forwards the conversation about what happened in some cases.


No, this has actually been working, denying them infamy has made them a lot less common in the US.
I'm not saying that they should completely try to censor them, the information should always be available if you want to go looking, but we shouldn't be spamming their name and manifesto all across CNN for two weeks straight like they did with the Vegas guy.


----------



## GrungyLawnChlorinate (Mar 15, 2019)

Lookyhere said:


> Well it turns out I WAS RIGHT.  Only 2 hours after my post, all of the mentioned Fake News sources were blaming Trump.  Funny though, several people on here marked my comment as "dumb" or "autistic".  That shows that there are a lot of stupid know-nothing douchebags on here, probably from CA, NY, OR, WA, and EU.  I'm sure they fell for the Jussie Smollett and Covington Fake News stories too.  Who's dumb?



Look at Johnny Come Lately over here. Witness me! I was shortsighted in not realizing they'd attack Trump immediately. I believe it was less than an hour after that that CNN started blaming Trump. I thought they would, out of decency and respect (lol i know), wait until morning or noon to start twisting the massacre to bash Trump. It's too sweet an ammo to not use it, it was inevitable.

I think in that thread there was such flurrious activity and so many different opinions that for a while every other post was rated dumb. Also Russian trolls and CNN. Still waiting for Alyssa Milano to weigh in before I make up my mind.



Spoiler: That shows that there are a lot of stupid know-nothing douchebags on here


----------



## Null (Mar 15, 2019)

Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> I'm not saying that they should completely try to censor them, the information should always be available if you want to go looking, but we shouldn't be spamming their name and manifesto all across CNN for two weeks straight like they did with the Vegas guy.


That only works if the shooter's motivation is infamy. If their motivation is revolution, it's harder to stifle.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 15, 2019)

Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> I'm not saying that they should completely try to censor them, the information should always be available if you want to go looking, but we shouldn't be spamming their name and manifesto all across CNN for two weeks straight like they did with the Vegas guy.



The Vegas guy didn't have a manifesto or even any obvious motive, other than one can assume he actually wanted to kill a bunch of people seeing as that is what he did.


----------



## YW 525 (Mar 15, 2019)

Well hey, if any of you are concerned about events spiraling out of control (and I'm not saying you should be, but maybe you might be) because of our insane monkey society, now is a great time to buy ammo in bulk and build up some emergency supplies. Never hurts to be prepared. A prepared home is a cluttered home.


----------



## Exceptional Chimp (Mar 15, 2019)

Least Concern said:


> Having now seen the video, I'm not really sure what law enforcement would be able to learn from it, except of their own uselessness when it comes to things like this.
> 
> Apparently the New Zealand PM is threatening to go gun grabbing, when clearly what this situation needed was more guns in the hands of good people, not less. I'm not generally a huge conservatard, but they've got this one right.



Apparently the guy finished up at the first mosque, went back to his car, got another gun, walked back to the mosque, fired some more, walked back to his car, and drove off before the police arrived.

Though on the bright side at least one worshipper at the second mosque returned fire, driving this asshat off. Notice the lower death toll there.









						Christchurch mosque massacre: 49 confirmed dead in shootings; four arrested - three men, one woman
					

NZ's darkest day: 49 dead in terror shootings at two Christchurch mosques.




					www.nzherald.co.nz


----------



## bippu_as_fuck_ls400 (Mar 15, 2019)

I wouldn't trust this LEO "training" ruse in the least bit.  The fact that multiple states are requesting it seems like a trap of some sort.  I'm no lawyer but if they want the video, they can go to the source and get it from Facebook.  If they can't work that out, I'm sure federal LEO could get it directly from NZ.  I wouldn't send them shit, and I hope @Null ignores them the same as takedown requests.


----------



## Hikikomori-Yume (Mar 15, 2019)

OP is a fag


----------



## 2.D. (Mar 15, 2019)

Hikikomori-Yume said:


> OP is a fag





my almonds are activated.


----------



## NobleChivalry (Mar 15, 2019)

Exceptional Chimp said:


> Apparently the guy finished up at the first mosque, went back to his car, got another gun, walked back to the mosque, fired some more, walked back to his car, and drove off before the police arrived.
> 
> Though on the bright side at least one worshipper at the second mosque returned fire, driving this asshat off. Notice the lower death toll there.
> 
> ...



The Police here in NZ are slow to respond to anything.


----------



## Big moth tiddies (Mar 15, 2019)

greengrilledcheese said:


> I wouldn't trust this LEO "training" ruse in the least bit.  The fact that multiple states are requesting it seems like a trap of some sort.  I'm no lawyer but if they want the video, they can go to the source and get it from Facebook.  If they can't work that out, I'm sure federal LEO could get it directly from NZ.  I wouldn't send them shit, and I hope @Null ignores them the same as takedown requests.


That takes time and possibly a warrant depending on how hard facebook wants to push back. I  know friend of a friend who trains officers. While there is a database and supply chain, they will often go out on the internet and look for candid videos of real events to show officers. 

The official means are not as professional or cut and dried as we might think they are in our head, and that's scary sometimes.


----------



## Recoil (Mar 15, 2019)

Hrmmmm....


----------



## mindlessobserver (Mar 15, 2019)

Never talk to the police. If they want the video they know where to get it.


----------



## CatchFire (Mar 16, 2019)

Null tried to contact the New Zealand ISP's who are trying to censor the video by blocking 4chan, 8chan and Kiwi Farms:




And he got this response from SparkNZ:


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Mar 16, 2019)

killuminati said:


> Are the NZ Police actually exceptonal enough to believe this site is under NZ's legal jurisdiction.
> 
> That's a nice act m8 but shit still ain't getting taken down.



Well, the live video is down now.  Hopefully this was more a function of site overload than of being the hill @Null could actually die on.


----------



## Null (Mar 16, 2019)

2nd_time_user said:


> Well, the live video is down now.  Hopefully this was more a function of site overload than of being the hill @Null could actually die on.


It's only down because of bandwidth constraints.


----------



## The Giver (Mar 16, 2019)

Actually Stephanie McClean, I disagree with you in the strongest possible terms. In fact, I think you are a complete fucking moron and a coward. Censorship is, after all, just another word for cowardice. Worse, this cowardice isn't even effective. Actually I think it counterproductive.

I remember watching people, on live TV, jumping out of the buildings on 9/11 because they'd rather fall than burn. Those images are distasteful, awful, and all the other stuff everyone is bitching and moaning about. They are also just about the only way to drive home what this sort of thing really is, naked from all narratives and other bullshit. 

You want people to know why Nazism is bad? Show them photographs of Holocaust victims or of 18 year old kids maimed and freezing to death in the Russian snows. Want people to really understand why Islamic extremism is bad? Show them tape of ISIS quite literally going medieval on prisoners. Want people to understand why this mass shooting was bad? Show them that poor woman begging for her life while a man with literal memes on his weapon kills her anyway.

It is terrible and scarring stuff to look at, but that is precisely why it is important. You can't understand, at a visceral level, why it is so important to stop these things otherwise. Now that doesn't mean blast it 24/7 on the news or anything like that. But it does mean having enough fucking backbone and faith in your people to not hide the truth of how terrible this was from them.


----------



## deadcowcultist (Mar 16, 2019)

Exceptional Chimp said:


> Though on the bright side at least one worshipper at the second mosque returned fire, driving this asshat off. Notice the lower death toll there.



Bullshit about someone returning fire, people don't just carry guns around in NZ, the reason less people died at the second mosque is because by the time he drove to the second mosque prayers were finished and there would not have been as many people there.


----------



## MrLobe (Mar 16, 2019)

Imagine taking so long to respond to a spree killing that the shooter gets bored waiting for you to arrive. No wonder the NZ police are ashamed.


----------



## Keystone (Mar 16, 2019)

Fuck that response, especially the last 3 sentences. That pathetic "logic" being used is the very same that got us shit like the Patriot Act and Homeland Security.


----------



## bippu_as_fuck_ls400 (Mar 16, 2019)

Big moth tiddies said:


> That takes time and possibly a warrant depending on how hard facebook wants to push back. I  know friend of a friend who trains officers. While there is a database and supply chain, they will often go out on the internet and look for candid videos of real events to show officers.
> 
> The official means are not as professional or cut and dried as we might think they are in our head, and that's scary sometimes.



I know things move slow.  It's just suspicious to me that LEO from multiple US jurisdictions are requesting that something be provided to them directly when they could easily download a torrent.  Maybe it's just my paranoia but I would at most (but probably not) send them a link to a YouTube tutorial on using torrents.  By supplying anything to law enforcement without a valid subpoena or warrant seems like a bad idea and could lead to unforseen consequences.  Just my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## repentance (Mar 16, 2019)

deadcowcultist said:


> Bullshit about someone returning fire, people don't just carry guns around in NZ, the reason less people died at the second mosque is because by the time he drove to the second mosque prayers were finished and there would not have been as many people there.



The guy who returned fire went home to get a weapon.  He didn't have it on him.


----------



## Kamikaze (Mar 16, 2019)

repentance said:


> The guy who returned fire went home to get a weapon.  He didn't have it on him.


In other words, the cucked PM of NZ should be seeking to find ways to encourage gun ownership.  In the USA, outside of gang klilings, the vast majority of mass shootings are in supposed "Gun Free Zones".
https://www.axios.com/new-zealands-...uns-34d09f44-a773-4651-987d-d9eebec798b1.html

But they'll never dare do that.  For the same reason they think it's healthy to censor your right to view a f-ing video.



The Giver said:


> Actually Stephanie McClean, I disagree with you in the strongest possible terms...


I'd give you 100 'winners' if I could for that analysis.  I'd only add - "It's ok because everyone else is doing it" is about the most cowardly moral reasoning there is.  Hell, even mothers mock their five your olds for such thinking - "If everyone else was telling you to jump off a bridge..."

Was ratting on your neighbors in communism ok because "everyone was doing it?"  Ratting out Jews in Nazi Germany?  Joining in Pol Potts killing?  
May these people rot in hell.


----------



## Pargon (Mar 16, 2019)

Lookyhere said:


> Well it turns out I WAS RIGHT.  Only 2 hours after my post, all of the mentioned Fake News sources were blaming Trump.  Funny though, several people on here marked my comment as "dumb" or "autistic".  That shows that there are a lot of stupid know-nothing douchebags on here, probably from CA, NY, OR, WA, and EU.  I'm sure they fell for the Jussie Smollett and Covington Fake News stories too.  Who's dumb?



Imagine taking the time out of your day to take a curtain call on an internet forum.


----------



## repentance (Mar 16, 2019)

greengrilledcheese said:


> I know things move slow.  It's just suspicious to me that LEO from multiple US jurisdictions are requesting that something be provided to them directly when they could easily download a torrent.  Maybe it's just my paranoia but I would at most (but probably not) send them a link to a YouTube tutorial on using torrents.  By supplying anything to law enforcement without a valid subpoena or warrant seems like a bad idea and could lead to unforseen consequences.  Just my thoughts on the matter.



Their computer systems are probably set up so they can't torrent.

Seems a little bit pointless to require a warrant/subpoena from law enforcement when you're making it freely available to everyone else on the planet.


----------



## Captain Manning (Mar 16, 2019)

Least Concern said:


> Having now seen the video, I'm not really sure what law enforcement would be able to learn from it, except of their own uselessness when it comes to things like this.



I've been thinking about this. It strikes me that US cops would have dropped this guy about halfway into the video. Pretty much every cop car in America has long guns and ballistic vests now. You don't need to wait for a full SWAT unit to form up. What bothers me the most about the video is that the police response time was pathetic. I think this was a specific failing of NZ police.

US police might be interested in this incident because it's rare POV footage, but I dunno. The decision is up to @Null.


----------



## DefunctChip (Mar 16, 2019)

Jesus Christ. To even see this fucking video, someone would have to go out of their way to look it up and watch it in its entirety. If its _distressing and disturbing_, logic dictates you just don't fucking watch it. It's not like the video is rickrolling its way in pretending to be something else, its exactly what it says on the label and if you watch it and don't know what you're in for then you're a complete moron. It's the responsibility of the individual, not the responsibility of the nanny state, to determine what you can and cannot handle. Holding such imagery and realities back is one of the REASONS people don't take this kind of violence as seriously as they should, and showing people the reality of terrorism is not _terrorism in itself_. 

Kiss the fattest part of my shitposting ass, McClean. Fight the good fight, Null.


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Mar 16, 2019)

Captain Manning said:


> I've been thinking about this. It strikes me that US cops would have dropped this guy about halfway into the video. Pretty much every cop car in America has long guns and ballistic vests now. You don't need to wait for a full SWAT unit to form up. What bothers me the most about the video is that the police response time was pathetic. I think this was a specific failing of NZ police.
> 
> US police might be interested in this incident because it's rare POV footage, but I dunno. The decision is up to @Null.



And in most US metro areas, the ideal response time to this situation is 3 MINUTES from the time 911 gets the call. When they hear "shots fired at people," that's when they send cops and paramedics, getting the follow-up info to cops en route.

A 36-minute response is more what you'd get say if your house was burglarized and the suspect was long gone.


----------



## Bornholm (Mar 16, 2019)

Null said:


> *Removal of New Zealand shooting video*
> Films, videos and Publications Classification Act 1993. To knowingly distribute an objectionable publication is a criminal offence.



do we follow New Zealand laws now
how the fuck does that work


----------



## repentance (Mar 16, 2019)

2nd_time_user said:


> And in most US metro areas, the ideal response time to this situation is 3 MINUTES from the time 911 gets the call. When they hear "shots fired at people," that's when they send cops and paramedics, getting the follow-up info to cops en route.
> 
> A 36-minute response is more what you'd get say if your house was burglarized and the suspect was long gone.



Here you'd be lucky to get a 3 minute response time if something went down right next to the police station and I doubt New Zealand is much different.  Blame the bean counters.  You can only work with what you've got.

36 minutes was the time from when the first report was received until the suspect was arrested, not until police first arrived on scene.  I'm sure that there'll be lots of woulda, coulda, shoulda analysis of this response over the coming days but keep in mind that this happened in a small city which doesn't have anywhere near the resources of large US cities.



Bornholm said:


> do we follow New Zealand laws now
> how the fuck does that work



They wouldn't have bothered to see where we're hosted or where Lolcow LLC is incorporated.  They would have just looked at the site name and assumed that it's an NZ site subject to NZ jurisdiction.


----------



## NerdShamer (Mar 16, 2019)

2nd_time_user said:


> And in most US metro areas, the ideal response time to this situation is 3 MINUTES from the time 911 gets the call. When they hear "shots fired at people," that's when they send cops and paramedics, getting the follow-up info to cops en route.
> 
> A 36-minute response is more what you'd get say if your house was burglarized and the suspect was long gone.


While 3 minutes is enough time for the average beat cop to show up and it shouldn't take too long for 4-6 officers to disarm an single suspect; 36 minutes feels like an drawn out SWAT standoff or filing paperwork from a drug raid.

By the way, is NZ police understaffed or something?


----------



## Muhammad is my Prophet (Mar 16, 2019)

yes, let's remove all statues of people who have ever done anything deemed wrong by at least one other person.

Let's learn not a fucking thing!

Hate ain't a crime!


----------



## Keep Yourself Safe (Mar 16, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Right, but they're still trying to scrub the internet of the video, and would be successful if it weren't for the Farms.



Hardly doggy, it's easily available outside of the corporate English language twitter/facebook/reddit/youtube/etc. internet this place just has a target on it for obvious reasons.


----------



## Zilortha (Mar 16, 2019)

NerdShamer said:


> While 3 minutes is enough time for the average beat cop to show up and it shouldn't take too long for 4-6 officers to disarm an single suspect; 36 minutes feels like an drawn out SWAT standoff or filing paperwork from a drug raid.
> 
> By the way, is NZ police understaffed or something?


No. I could be mistaken, but I thought I saw a report that stated Christchurch has roughly 1000 police on payroll. 
That's what makes this even more baffling.


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Mar 16, 2019)

repentance said:


> Here you'd be lucky to get a 3 minute response time if something went down right next to the police station and I doubt New Zealand is much different.  Blame the bean counters.  You can only work with what you've got.
> 
> 36 minutes was the time from when the first report was received until the suspect was arrested, not until police first arrived on scene.  I'm sure that there'll be lots of woulda, coulda, shoulda analysis of this response over the coming days but keep in mind that this happened in a small city which doesn't have anywhere near the resources of large US cities.
> 
> ...



OK, but the video was, what, 16:35? The active shooting starts around 6:00, remains one on scene past 12:00, and after that goes down the street shooting out his windows and at people. The 3-minute response is a national (US) guideline for when lives are in danger, I've seen that done in cities of 30K people. I'm sure they are embarrassed to have it documented that they didn't even respond by 10 minutes. That's on them. As is, if true, that they didn't bother to do a whois.


----------



## Zilortha (Mar 16, 2019)

2nd_time_user said:


> OK, but the video was, what, 16:35? The active shooting starts around 6:00, remains one on scene past 12:00, and after that goes down the street shooting out his windows and at people. The 3-minute response is a national (US) guideline for when lives are in danger, I've seen that done in cities of 30K people. I'm sure they are embarrassed to have it documented that they didn't even respond by 10 minutes. That's on them. As is, if true, that they didn't bother to do a whois.


This is gonna come off as a bit like a conspiracy theory, but I really think the reason why they want to blank the footage is to hide the fact that they bungled the response so badly.
There might be other factors as well, but seeing him drive away at the end of that video was unbelievable.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 16, 2019)

Keep Yourself Safe said:


> Hardly doggy, it's easily available outside of the corporate English language twitter/facebook/reddit/youtube/etc. internet this place just has a target on it for obvious reasons.


Who are you kidding? Null has been asked for the video by 3 separate law enforcement agencies. 

We're the only ones hosting it publicly.


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 16, 2019)

For those bandying around ideas on whether the NZ police bungled the active shooter angle, they really don't seem to have. Check this link, it has some good info.









						The Four Ds of Active Shooter Response - Total Security Solutions
					

Security experts have defined four aspects of active shooter response, the so-called "Four Ds" that could make the difference and save lives in the few minutes one has to navigate an active shooter event.




					www.tssbulletproof.com
				




The common range for response time to an active shooter call is 4-11 minutes. The time the shooter was in and out falls within that range, so can't really fault them for that. 

They're tards for trying to get the video pulled down, but not enough evidence to say theyre inept.


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Mar 16, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Who are you kidding? Null has been asked for the video by 3 separate law enforcement agencies.
> 
> We're the only ones hosting it publicly.



LE as part of their muni IT policies probably has policies/barriers against employees installing torrent clients, plus as torrents were slimed as illegal, perhaps they think it's illegal or risky or too hard to run one.

We're saying the video is up because it effectively is via the trackers Null seeded.  For people afraid of torrents or apps, go install Azereus Vuze (it's been around for 14 years), then press the link to the torrent in Null's OP. The file will automatically download and you will see where it is downloading to.  Right click on the files and wash them with your AV if you want.

It's not illegal to have these unless the government you're under says it is, not another government let alone the social media police.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 16, 2019)

Mathas said:


> There might be other factors as well, but seeing him drive away at the end of that video was unbelievable.



There was literally zero response.  He went in, perpetrated the massacre, nobody responded.  Then he wandered around purposelessly, back to his car, came back, shot a bunch of dead bodies for a while, nobody responded.  Then he again slowly walked off to his car, shot someone along the way, and drove around playing irl GTA for a few more minutes, and by the time it ended, still no response.  

That's just amazing.  I've seen cops show up at McDonald's for some altercation at the takeout line faster.


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Mar 16, 2019)

Wow, I go away in the sticks for a couple days and the world ends and suddenly New Zealand gets a little too big for its britches and tries to bully the world.



Annie said:


> I never got the whole "don't say the shooter's name" or "don't share the video of the event" things. This is a fucking massive event that needs to be discussed, not Harry Potter. There's no reason to tiptoe around the shooter's name or DFE about them, none of that shit poses immediate public danger and even forwards the conversation about what happened in some cases.



I very much get the idea of 'don't say his name' (but it isn't applicable here). It's _damnatio memoriae_ and there are reasons behind it. Most of those reasons are the cable news networks that will put the shooter's face up on TV 24/7 turning him into a bigger celebrity than the last skank from a rich family to put out a sex tape. Worse yet, they'll give excuses for behavior under the guise of 'understanding the shooter'- giving him all the platform he wants. And guess where that leads the next guy? Is the media not printing your manifesto? Nobody paying attention to you? Shoot a few dozen people and you'll get all the publicity you'd ever want. 

But this isn't CNN. Kiwifarms isn't playing in gyms and airports. If someone comes here, they do so deliberately. We also don't have talking heads with alleged credentials musing on the case without any evidence or actual knowledge; instead everyone is just another shitposter and that's much less harmful than some supposed forensic psychologist (who only practices on MSNBC) discussing how this would all stop if we wouldn't allow violent video games and rap music to be played by kids. 

I guess it's not ironic but it is sort of ridiculous that these governmental agencies are trying to stop random internet forums from hosting user-generated content because they know they can't do shit about major news networks.


----------



## Jeanne d'Arc (Mar 16, 2019)

Blue Jerkop said:


> Wow, I go away in the sticks for a couple days and the world ends and suddenly New Zealand gets a little too big for its britches and tries to bully the world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do agree with _this _philosophy. It's just that there's a lot of no-names on Twitter that think them saying/not saying the shooter's name means anything and New Zealand is actively trying to censor the video and information about the shooting. The same people that are saying that shit on Twitter are watching CNN and Fox and other outlets covering this, not realizing you vote with your viewership on this stuff. They won't say the shooter's name if no one watches sensationalist coverage. There's a reason I used Reddit before I used this site for a lot of my information- I didn't have to click on MSM articles to support the things they did. People would summarize the articles/gather sources in a meaningful way sometimes in the comments. Reddit Live threads used to be fantastic for these kind of events- I didn't see one for this shooting, and haven't seen one in some time.

"Peer-edited news" is the term I'm looking for, I think. Don't make anyone a talking head, make coverage factual and non-sensationalist.


----------



## theshep (Mar 16, 2019)

Captain Manning said:


> I've been thinking about this. It strikes me that US cops would have dropped this guy about halfway into the video. Pretty much every cop car in America has long guns and ballistic vests now. You don't need to wait for a full SWAT unit to form up.



I was watching a live stream of a press conference earlier this morning and a journalist asked a question about the fact that police were seen carrying carbines. He went into that about the timely method of it and the Police Commissioner replied that they are contained within the boot of patrol vehicles.


----------



## You're Next (Mar 16, 2019)

really, what's just one more gore video anyway?


----------



## Keep Yourself Safe (Mar 16, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Who are you kidding? Null has been asked for the video by 3 separate law enforcement agencies.
> 
> We're the only ones hosting it publicly.



They didn't stumble upon it, who do you think is e-mailing their local police saying the video is posted here doggy? ?


----------



## Spunt (Mar 16, 2019)

Hey guys, look at this OUTRAGEOUS footage I found:






This is POV footage of murderous right-wing terrorist attacks on innocent civilians!! Those planes have NAZI SYMBOLS on them!! The footage is being taken by ACTUAL NAZIS glorifying acts of terrorism!! That means anyone who watches it might decide to be a Nazi, bomb cities, or subscribe to Pewdepie!!

Ban this footage, ban Youtube, REEEEEEEEEE!!


----------



## Takodachi (Mar 16, 2019)

I'm pretty sure a lot of people (mostly normies) werent even aware of said video before the sheep fuckers decided to start their unholy crusade against the Internet.

somethingsomething Streisand somethingsomething.


----------



## Zilortha (Mar 16, 2019)

yawning sneasel said:


> For those bandying around ideas on whether the NZ police bungled the active shooter angle, they really don't seem to have. Check this link, it has some good info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand that. I'm not even necessarily arguing that they're inept. I guess I'm arguing that the optics are bad.

I'm just saying that if you were a person living in Christchurch, NZ right now, how much faith would you have that your local police could protect you after watching that video? That's why I think they're trying to memoryhole the video: because they're afraid it will make them _look_ inept (even if they were operating within standards). After all, saying "The average call response time is between 4-11 minutes, so we really didn't fuck up" isn't very reassuring.

Idk. I'm pretty tired so I'm not sure if I'm making a whole lot of sense.
TLDR; optics.


AnOminous said:


> There was literally zero response.  He went in, perpetrated the massacre, nobody responded.  Then he wandered around purposelessly, back to his car, came back, shot a bunch of dead bodies for a while, nobody responded.  Then he again slowly walked off to his car, shot someone along the way, and drove around playing irl GTA for a few more minutes, and by the time it ended, still no response.
> 
> That's just amazing.  I've seen cops show up at McDonald's for some altercation at the takeout line faster.


I really wonder if he walked out to his car to change out his weapon for one with more ammo, check for police, and to trick the few living people inside the mosque into thinking he'd left. I haven't seen many people bring it up. It felt very deliberate.

I'm totally guessing here, but toward the end of the stream you could actually hear sirens (I couldn't tell if they were police or if they were EMT, maybe both), and I assumed (at the time) the police were in pursuit. Knowing what we know now (that they definitely weren't and he went to a second location), I wonder if the cops were just heading to the first location.

Anyhow more on topic, I wonder how many more requests Null will get to send the video to law enforcement. Or I wonder if they're internally distributing it now?


----------



## byuu (Mar 16, 2019)

Recon said:


> View attachment 696371
> Hrmmmm....


Sammy needs to shoot up a mosque and upload the video here.
Way more effective then blowing his welfare money on crappy DDoS attacks.


----------



## On a toilet (Mar 16, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> There was literally zero response. He went in, perpetrated the massacre, nobody responded. Then he wandered around purposelessly, back to his car, came back, shot a bunch of dead bodies for a while, nobody responded. Then he again slowly walked off to his car, shot someone along the way, and drove around playing irl GTA for a few more minutes, and by the time it ended, still no response.
> 
> That's just amazing. I've seen cops show up at McDonald's for some altercation at the takeout line faster.



I get where you are coming from but you are talking about an Island on the arse end of nowhere that had their last massacre 20 years ago and was 13 dead.  If you live in a land (as you do) where there is a school shooting once a fortnight or once a month apart from the other exceptional shit shootings , then LEO will have training for that shit, response times etc. NZ don't have to worry about that shit except when an occasional individual blows through every 20 years or so. You can bet your bottom dollar they are revamping to deal with the new world order but in the interim, it's comparing apples to goats ETA 502 error in middle of post


----------



## GethN7 (Mar 16, 2019)

@Null, I have no idea what your plans are, but if American police agencies want a copy of this video, they can torrent it like everyone else.

There is no reason they need you to give it to them by more direct means when there is a legal, free, and entirely public means at their disposal to acquire it at any time.

As for the NZ police, I understand the laws of their country, but outside of said country and its legal environs, they can personally go fuck themselves. This is a matter of public interest and I'd rather know why such a lunatic committed such horrific deeds and how than remain ignorant so another can do this with no one being the wiser to prior attempts.


----------



## Niggernerd (Mar 16, 2019)

The Fatheads said:


> Apparently showing content is the same as endorsing it. By their logic, every news outlet endorses murder, terrorism, war and natural disasters.


they do support war, murders and terrorism. It gives them ratings. God I remember these people having massive boners for the Iraq War.

By the by, is the current kiwi farms shutdowns due to ddos attacks or just traffic flooding?


----------



## Крыса (Mar 16, 2019)

On a toilet said:


> I get where you are coming from but you are talking about an Island on the arse end of nowhere that had their last massacre 20 years ago and was 13 dead.  If you live in a land (as you do) where there is a school shooting once a fortnight or once a month apart from the other exceptional shit shootings , then LEO will have training for that shit, response times etc. *NZ don't have to worry about that shit except when an occasional individual blows through every 20 years or so*. You can bet your bottom dollar they are revamping to deal with the new world order but in the interim, it's comparing apples to goats ETA 502 error in middle of post


This. 
Comparing police response in wildly different environment makes no sense, it's like people from Minnesota laughing at Atlanta for not being able to handle 3 inches of snow. 
Could the NZ cops have handled the situation better, even considering it's not something they're used to at all ? Maybe, I'm sure they're going to look very closely at what happened and how they could have done better. I'm sure US law enforcement is better prepared for these events because it's not a never-seen-in-the-last-XX-years event for them, it's a fucking Tuesday, and they're also waaaaaaay more likely to shoot you if you sneeze too hard during a traffic stop so you know, to each his own.


----------



## Manah (Mar 16, 2019)

Annie said:


> I never got the whole "don't say the shooter's name" or "don't share the video of the event" things. This is a fucking massive event that needs to be discussed, not Harry Potter. There's no reason to tiptoe around the shooter's name or DFE about them, none of that shit poses immediate public danger and even forwards the conversation about what happened in some cases.



The logic is that a significant number of spree killers do so out of a desire for 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 16, 2019)

Manah said:


> The logic is that a significant number of spree killers do so out of a desire for 15 minutes of fame.



And it works, sometimes, and trying to stop it doesn't work.  Probably the only reason anyone even remembers the name "Herostratus" at all even as an historical footnote is that his crime inspired a damnatio memoriae law to outlaw mentioning his name.


----------



## Video Games (Mar 16, 2019)

The problem is that treating the shooter's name like a magical danger word does the opposite of making him look forgettable and insignificant in the eyes of history.

Public responses to this have caused me so much second-hand embarrassment in the last couple days, I swear to god. I can't even count the number of people with "questionable opinions" (according to the mainstream) I've seen calling for social media companies to "ban Nazis" and "deplatform hate-speech" without a hint of awareness that _they_ will be the first group silenced. It's a lot easier to purge random nobodies for wrongthink than it is to go after people with real influence who might actually retaliate.


----------



## Arvo Pohja (Mar 16, 2019)

Erase history. We have a better one. Do we know what we're doing? No, but it's for the greater good.


----------



## Keystone (Mar 16, 2019)

Niggernerd said:


> they do support war, murders and terrorism. It gives them ratings. God I remember these people having massive boners for the Iraq War.
> 
> *By the by, is the current kiwi farms shutdowns due to ddos attacks or just traffic flooding?*


Traffic flooding according to Null.


----------



## usernames can change now! (Mar 16, 2019)

I like the one where they link this thread as evidence that the video should be removed. I don't think they quite understand the concept of this thread, do they?

Also, now that there's a torrent with thousands of seeders, afaik Null couldn't possibly stop it. That's the point of torrents, there is no single point of failure.


----------



## Niggernerd (Mar 16, 2019)

Keystone said:


> Traffic flooding according to Null.


Oh shit. Hello lurkers  we aren't crazy gunmen inshallah


----------



## Keystone (Mar 16, 2019)

Islamic Content is content of peace.


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Mar 16, 2019)

Video Games said:


> The problem is that treating the shooter's name like a magical danger word does the opposite of making him look forgettable and insignificant in the eyes of history.



The way to do it is not to pass laws disallowing internet forums (or anyone) from speaking his name like some Harry Potter shit, but it would be useful if the common way for people to describe him would be "some asshole" rather than putting smirking photos of him everywhere and giving his life story. Less of a "he who shall not be named" and more of a "fuck this guy" attitude.

History should read: "In March of 2019 some asshole shot a bunch of people because he's an asshole. See footnote." would work a lot better than what the cable news networks are going to do with it. There's a reason school shooters idolize and wank over the Columbine retards, because the media made them stars and (falsely) gave them a much more charitable narrative (that they were bullied, outcasts, pushed too far, etc) than reality because it sold better. They won't do that here because the guy is the perfect villain for them (white nationalist\pewdiepie\etc) but even making him out to be a super villain gives him a lot of what he wants. Shame they didn't just shoot his ass when they found him like they would in the US because now he's going to get to the ringmaster of a circus trial.


----------



## 33rd (Mar 16, 2019)

Mathas said:


> This is gonna come off as a bit like a conspiracy theory, but I really think the reason why they want to blank the footage is to hide the fact that they bungled the response so badly.
> There might be other factors as well, but seeing him drive away at the end of that video was unbelievable.


I'll see your conspiracy theory and raise you two more. I can think of three immediate reasons why the NZ cops want to cut down the internet right now:

The whole ordeal looks very bad for the police. While @yawning sneasel brings up a good point that the response time fell within normal margins, seeing how much damage can be done during it is going to raise a lot of difficult questions.
The cops are likely very, _very_ worried about a possible chimpout from the Muslim community over this. They can give whatever PC pretext they want, but they know that Al Qaeda and ISIS have been able to recruit otherwise moderate Muslims over far less in the past. It remains to be seen how the NZ ummah will ultimately react, but I'd wager there's a few idiots out there who have already flipped because of this.
The cops, government, and media want total control over the narrative. Whether or not you believe in false flags, active shooter drills, or other related theories, it's pretty obvious none of these parties want 16 minutes of unedited truth floating around out there. Look at how opaque the narrative of the Vegas shooting is due to conflicting news coverage, police reports, and handheld footage. By limiting the amount of info available to the public, you can essentially mold a messy tragedy into a nice, convenient shape.
All in all, I gotta give the NZ shooter 7/10 Breiviks. He's not going to accomplish his stated goal of starting a civil war in the US, but this should throw a wrench in NZ politics for quite some time to come.


----------



## Thought precriminal (Mar 16, 2019)

GethN7 said:


> @Null,they can torrent it like everyone else.


They know that. In fact, they are definitely monitoring that torrent as we speak. In fact, anyone who downloads that torrent without a VPN or some other anonymizing tool is a fool. 
NZ is threatening to arrest people for sharing (seeding) the video, and I'm sure many other countries will follow suit.


----------



## GethN7 (Mar 16, 2019)

Thought precriminal said:


> They know that. In fact, they are definitely monitoring that torrent as we speak. In fact, anyone who downloads that torrent without a VPN or some other anonymizing tool is a fool.
> NZ is threatening to arrest people for sharing (seeding) the video, and I'm sure many other countries will follow suit.



Well, I don't live in New Zealand, so they can kiss my ass.

I have yet to see all the footage, so I plan to grab a copy for myself, and I have nothing to hide getting a copy of it, as it's entirely legal for me to acquire as an American citizen.


----------



## repentance (Mar 16, 2019)

I think one thing this whole drama has demonstrated is the value of kiwi farms.  

There's been extensive discussion of it by a whole lot of people with widely varying reactions and viewpoints and, beyond telling newfags to fuck off with their edgy shit, the conversation has never taken a turn towards personal attacks.  That is utterly extraordinary on today's internet and says a lot about us as a community.


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Mar 16, 2019)

This guy's whole premise is that white people should breed more. He could have done this himself--had 19 kids or more, maybe gotten himself his own "19 kids and counting" or "Sister wives" reality show.

Now, he's bound for his own final solution of the hand, or being some guy's asshole, but not the solution he's saying he wanted.



GethN7 said:


> Well, I don't live in New Zealand, so they can kiss my ass.
> 
> I have yet to see all the footage, so I plan to grab a copy for myself, and I have nothing to hide getting a copy of it, as it's entirely legal for me to acquire as an American citizen.



The more people get the video, the more gettable the vid is as people spread it to get it. As well as staying seeding on the torrent...so hey people, hurry up


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Mar 16, 2019)

No wonder Australia makes fun of them. They’re fucking gay as shit.


----------



## Thought precriminal (Mar 16, 2019)

GethN7 said:


> yet to see all the footage


Get comfy and enjoy.


----------



## Keystone (Mar 16, 2019)

33rd said:


> I'll see your conspiracy theory and raise you two more. I can think of three immediate reasons why the NZ cops want to cut down the internet right now:
> 
> The whole ordeal looks very bad for the police. While @yawning sneasel brings up a good point that the response time fell within normal margins, seeing how much damage can be done during it is going to raise a lot of difficult questions.
> The cops are likely very, _very_ worried about a possible chimpout from the Muslim community over this. They can give whatever PC pretext they want, but they know that Al Qaeda and ISIS have been able to recruit otherwise moderate Muslims over far less in the past. It remains to be seen how the NZ ummah will ultimately react, but I'd wager there's a few idiots out there who have already flipped because of this.
> The cops, government, and media want total control over the narrative. Whether or not you believe in false flags, active shooter drills, or other related theories, it's pretty obvious none of these parties want 16 minutes of unedited truth floating around out there. Look at how opaque the narrative of the Vegas shooting is due to conflicting news coverage, police reports, and handheld footage. By limiting the amount of info available to the public, you can essentially mold a messy tragedy into a nice, convenient shape.


1st and 3rd points are big ones. The saying "when seconds count the police are minutes away" pro-gun people have is a saying for a reason. This shooting and the actual footage make it real for people. This video shows you in first person what it's like when the police are minutes away. You can see the damage a person can do in less than 5 minutes. It also has the effect of making people who always say "the cops (and by extension the state) will save me when I call them, so that's why nobody _needs_ a gun" start having doubts. Not that they'd ever admit it. That said, I suspect many of them subconsciously see themselves in that last victim's shoes, laying there begging for help when it was still minutes away as the person about to kill her was a few steps away.

Your 3rd point is spot on. The media is desperately fighting against relinquishing their "rightful" roles as information gatekeepers in a modern world where average Joe Blow can do a far better job of reporting news and facts than them. This "it's ILLEGAL for you to watch this or download it" shit is just as repulsive as when CNN told everyone they would read the leaked DNC emails and spoon feed you the parts they found relevant.


----------



## Least Concern (Mar 16, 2019)

Blue Jerkop said:


> History should read: "In March of 2019 some asshole shot a bunch of people because he's an asshole. See footnote."


That's kind of where I am. I mean, be truthful about the details of it all, but emphasize just how pathetic it all was.

Remember that cringy photo from maybe 10 years ago of the guy who had Magic Markered a bunch of /b/ memes on a T-shirt and was wearing it around? I can't find it, but maybe someone here can. Anyway, you basically had _that_ guy gunning down down innocent and unarmed civilians, in some cases while they were already severely wounded and literally crawling away, all the while imagining himself a soldier. Ooh, one of his guns had a flashing light mounted on it as if that does anything useful in a brightly-lit room in complete daylight while people are already trying to run away, but I'm sure he felt very cool using it, right? What a pathetic little pussy. This limp-dicked incarnation of a savior complex knows nothing of what a real soldier, facing enemies who will return fire, feels like. This sped thought his genocidal sperg-out is going to start a civil war in a country across an ocean? Who does that motherfucker think he is?

That sort of thing.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Mar 16, 2019)

Null, you can be a cunt at times, but the fact you are still willing to help circulate the video proves that you've got balls, and I respect that.


----------



## Zaryiu (Mar 16, 2019)

On the one hand i understand not wanting copycats but on the other more important hand fuck them for wanting to push authoritarian censorship


----------



## heathercho (Mar 16, 2019)

Zaryiu said:


> On the one hand i understand not wanting copycats but on the other more important hand fuck them for wanting to push authoritarian censorship



The censorship of this is in great contrast to the lack of censorship when the shoe is on the other foot.
It's strange. It's either an extreme kowtow to Islamic influences, or it's hiding something. This is why people are suspicious of events like this. We're told "Do not LOOK AT THIS". It's natural to want to look if you're told not to. It's up to the individuals to decide what they do and don't want to see.  I could understand saying "Please don't look at this, because it's disrespectful to the victims." But they haven't. They've said "you may as well have shot them yourself".
It doesn't make sense and if something doesn't make sense there's a reason it doesn't make sense.

When there's an Islamic terror attack, the media can't replay snippets of it enough on the news. Their behaviour doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Zaryiu (Mar 16, 2019)

heathercho said:


> The censorship of this is in great contrast to the lack of censorship when the shoe is on the other foot.
> It's strange. It's either an extreme kowtow to Islamic influences, or it's hiding something. This is why people are suspicious of events like this. We're told "Do not LOOK AT THIS". It's natural to want to look if you're told not to. It's up to the individuals to decide what they do and don't want to see. I could understand saying "Please don't look at this, because it's disrespectful to the victims." But they haven't. They've said "you may as well have shot them yourself".
> It doesn't make sense and if something doesn't make sense there's a reason it doesn't make sense.
> 
> When there's an Islamic terror attack, the media can't replay snippets of it enough on the news. Their behaviour doesn't make any sense.


Well it sense to them because they are utterly insane


----------



## Manah (Mar 16, 2019)

GethN7 said:


> Well, I don't live in New Zealand, so they can kiss my ass.
> 
> I have yet to see all the footage, so I plan to grab a copy for myself, and I have nothing to hide getting a copy of it, as it's entirely legal for me to acquire as an American citizen.



Maybe I'm just reading too much into this, but why do you need a copy of the footage? You can just see it on the internet if you only want to watch it once.



Spoiler



:deviant:


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Mar 16, 2019)

Manah said:


> Maybe I'm just reading too much into this, but why do you need a copy of the footage? You can just see it on the internet if you only want to watch it once.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think with videos like this it's best to save a copy of it, if only because finding a stable source to watch it online is going to be difficult.


----------



## whomstever (Mar 16, 2019)

My account on MEGA actually got terminated because I hosted the video there. I couldn’t care less to be frank, but I would like to have my images of sexy anime boys back :,,(


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 16, 2019)

whomstever said:


> My account on MEGA actually got terminated because I hosted the video there. I couldn’t care less to be frank, but I would like to have my images of sexy anime boys back :,,(



This is why you use a burner.


----------



## Null (Mar 16, 2019)

whomstever said:


> My account on MEGA actually got terminated because I hosted the video there. I couldn’t care less to be frank, but I would like to have my images of sexy anime boys back :,,(


You hosted it on a fucking New Zealand company's server farm in Auckland while the owner is in court pending extradition you dipshit motherfucker


----------



## An Ghost (Mar 16, 2019)

greengrilledcheese said:


> I know things move slow.  It's just suspicious to me that LEO from multiple US jurisdictions are requesting that something be provided to them directly when they could easily download a torrent.  Maybe it's just my paranoia but I would at most (but probably not) send them a link to a YouTube tutorial on using torrents.  By supplying anything to law enforcement without a valid subpoena or warrant seems like a bad idea and could lead to unforseen consequences.  Just my thoughts on the matter.





repentance said:


> I think one thing this whole drama has demonstrated is the value of kiwi farms.
> 
> There's been extensive discussion of it by a whole lot of people with widely varying reactions and viewpoints and, beyond telling newfags to fuck off with their edgy shit, the conversation has never taken a turn towards personal attacks.  That is utterly extraordinary on today's internet and says a lot about us as a community.


theres a bunch of counter ratings. But because internet stickers are easier to ignore it doesn’t escalate. More websites need them.


----------



## goku_black (Mar 16, 2019)

this is a little of topic about a complaint being specific to kf but it nails the same point





*NZ Threatens 10 Years In Prison For 'Possessing' Mosque Shooting Video; Web Hosts Warned, 'Dissenter' Banned*
Hosting platforms can be fined up to $200,000



www.zerohedge.com

New Zealand authorities have reminded citizens that they face up to 10 years in prison for "knowingly" possessing a copy of the New Zealand mosque shooting video - and up to 14 years in prison for sharing it. Corporations (such as web hosts) face an additional $200,000 ($137,000 US) fine under the same law.








Terrorist Brenton Tarrant used Facebook Live to broadcast the first 17 minutes of his attack on the Al Noor Mosque in Christchurch, New Zealand at approximately 1:40 p.m. on Friday - the first of two mosque attacks which left 50 dead and 50 injured.

Copies of Tarrant's livestream, along with his lengthy manifesto, began to rapidly circulate on various file hosting sites following the attack, which as we noted Friday - were quickly scrubbed from mainstream platforms such as Facebook, YouTube, Twitter and Scribd. YouTube has gone so far as to intentionally disable search filters so that people cannot find Christchurch shooting materials - including footage of suspected multiple shooters as well as the arrest of Tarrant and other suspects.

On Saturday, journalist Nick Monroe reported that New Zealand police have warned citizens that they face imprisonment for distributing the video, while popular New Zealand Facebook group Wellington Live notes that "NZ police would like to remind the public that it is an offence to share an objectional publication which includes the horrific video from yesterday's attack. If you see this video, report it immediately. Do not download it. Do not share it. If you are found to have a copy of the video or to have shared it, you face fines & potential imprisonment."







( below Thats still there for the archive link)
Nick Monroe
@nickmon1112
Replying to @nickmon1112
?New Zealanders threatened with 10 YEARS IN JAIL if they have the shooting video. ?

"Anybody found “knowingly” in possession of objectionable material can receive a maximum of 10 years imprisonment."

14 YEARS IN JAIL if you are a "dealer" of the video http://archive.md/xT4Mz#selection-1417.92-1417.114 …


808
5:36 AM - Mar 17, 2019
752 people are talking about this
Twitter Ads info and privacy









Along with the censorship of online materials and investigation of content sharing platforms such as BitChute and 8chan - where the shooter posted a link to the livestream of his attack, social discussion service Dissenter has been blocked in New Zealand. Created by the people behind Twitter competitor Gab.ai - Dissenter is a browser extension which pops up a third-party comments section for any website where people can discuss content outside of the control of the website owner.



Trending Articles
Pity The Nation: War Spending Is Bankrupting America
“Pity the nation whose people are sheep


Powered By
On Saturday, Gab's official accounts (@gab and @getongab) reported that "New Zealand ISPs have banned dissenter.com until it is "censorship compliant.""














Milo banned

Meanwhile, far-right commentator Milo Yiannopoulos was banned from Australia in the wake of the New Zealand shootings after he said on Facebook that attacks like Christchurch happen because "the establishment panders to and mollycoddles extremist leftism and barbaric, alien religious cultures."

Australia's immigration minister, David Coleman, said in a Saturday statement that Yiannopoulos's comments were "appalling and forment hatred and division," adding "Milo Yiannopoulos will not be allowed to enter Australia for his proposed tour this year."

UK man arrested

While the Christchurch attacks were utterly reprehensible, supporting them is now punishable in the United Kingdom. On Saturday afternoon, a 24-year-old man from Oldham was arrested on suspicion of sending malicious communications in support of the mosque attacks. It is unclear what he is alleged to have written.

The Greater Manchester Police said in a statement that they "became aware of a post on social media making reference and support for the terrible events in New Zealand," adding "Police have made urgent enquiries and a man aged 24 from the Oldham area is now under arrest on suspicion of sending malicious communications."

"It is clear that people are worried and we really understand that... It is truly terrible what happened yesterday. It is hard to put into any form of words," said Assistant Chief Constable Russ Jackson, who added "We have nothing to suggest any threat locally, but none of this can diminish how people feel and that is why we want to be there to offer more support at this difficult time."


----------



## Null (Mar 16, 2019)

All he wanted to do was force bored white men off the Internet and into the streets.


----------



## m0rnutz (Mar 16, 2019)

They're a bunch of pussies. You cant erase evidence because you don't like it.


----------



## repentance (Mar 16, 2019)

m0rnutz said:


> They're a bunch of pussies. You cant erase evidence because you don't like it.



I hope some leftist accuses the of trying to cover up a white man's crime.


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Mar 16, 2019)

Null said:


> All he wanted to do was force bored white men off the Internet and into the streets.



Well he has failed entirely.

Who has  he rallied here? The 1488ers? They're pretty much in agreement that this was the stupidest execution evah.

Who he has rallied are people who want the Internet censored when it attempts to propagate information of historic value because THEY don't think people can handle anything that THEY don't filter first.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 16, 2019)

2nd_time_user said:


> Who he has rallied are people who want the Internet censored when it attempts to propagate information of historic value because THEY don't think people can handle anything that THEY don't filter first.



Which for the millionth or so time is exactly what he said he wanted to do.


----------



## Video Games (Mar 16, 2019)

2nd_time_user said:


> Well he has failed entirely.
> 
> Who has  he rallied here? The 1488ers? They're pretty much in agreement that this was the stupidest execution evah.
> 
> Who he has rallied are people who want the Internet censored when it attempts to propagate information of historic value because THEY don't think people can handle anything that THEY don't filter first.


Well, arguably the internet-censorship crowd being rallied is the first step in rallying the internet whiteys. If the censorship succeeds, internet lurkers won't have an online space to vent their feelings anymore--which Tarrant hopes will spur them towards IRL murderous memery.

Like, I hope the censorship won't keep us all (because it won't just be the 1488ers affected) from speaking to each other, and I have my own doubts about the efficacy of NEET rebellion, but so far the world is going in the exact direction he had hoped for, as far as I can tell.


----------



## whomstever (Mar 16, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> This is why you use a burner.





Null said:


> You hosted it on a fucking New Zealand company's server farm in Auckland while the owner is in court pending extradition you dipshit motherfucker


A. I was being a complete dumbass and forgot where it was being hosted.
B. What is the owner in court for?


----------



## AbyssStarer (Mar 17, 2019)

Fuck da police


----------



## Hecate (Mar 17, 2019)

soooo let me get this straight. the video is against the law but his manifesto isn't? the fucking priorities of these dipshits
I am not saying either should be against the law
It's pretty fucking obvious the government really doesn't want people to start asking why they can't have guns, if the police take this long to respond.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 17, 2019)

whomstever said:


> B. What is the owner in court for?



You don't know who Kim Dotcom is?  Just google him.  It's a long story.


----------



## whomstever (Mar 17, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> You don't know who Kim Dotcom is?  Just google him.  It's a long story.


Sorry for being retarded. I looked it up, most of the results came back to 2015 but the more I looked into it, I found some stuff relating to 2018. Thanks for the reply, though.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Mar 17, 2019)

Lol, are these people rətarded? No one here is supporting terrorism. Gore has been on the internet since forever.


----------



## Fish-Eyed Fool (Mar 17, 2019)

Null said:


> All he wanted to do was force bored white men off the Internet and into the streets.


----------



## Anticlutch (Mar 17, 2019)

It must seem magical to experience freedom of speech as a person who's never experienced it before.


----------



## IamnottheNSA (Mar 17, 2019)

A message to NZ police:


----------



## Spunt (Mar 17, 2019)

How did we end up in the position where an autistic shitposting forum designed to make fun of the creator of Sonichu and run by a self-gulaged Florida Man is now the front line for global free speech? I mean, it's a good thing, but I'm just scratching my head wondering how we got here. 

When I woke up yesterday my wife told me about the shooting - and the first site I checked to get information was KF. Not the BBC, not even news sites that are closer to my politics, but KF. And judging by the state of the servers yesterday, I was far from the only one. I don't know how to feel about that - one the one hand it's great that there's somewhere I can get unfiltered news that hasn't been gatekeeped by some idiot journo (I used to work in a job that involved talking to journalists a lot, I have an extremely low opinion of them), but on the other hand it's really worrying that a site as small and weird as KF seems to be one of the last sources of truth and open discussion left on Earth.

Godspeed Null, fighting the power one shitpost at a time.


----------



## Democracy (Mar 17, 2019)

IamnottheNSA said:


> A message to NZ police:






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Frogasm (Mar 17, 2019)

Ad Lib Moaning said:


> I thought reporting about the fangirls giving love letters would actually make the fangirls ashamed and make everyone avoid them like the plague and/or laugh at them and push them. Somehow, it _doesn't_ work. The fangirls just continue whatever they're doing. It's kind of interesting how and why they continue when they obviously know it gets them isolated from everyone. It's like an odd sort of Stockholm Syndrome/mad love combo.


people who fall in love with murderers and stuff in prison, these are profoundly damaged people. they are deeply unwell and probably have been for most of their lives, long before they ever think it's a good idea to send a love letter to a murderer in prison.

reporting about how insane this is won't stop them. they probably already hate themselves because their self-esteem is so low that they think that they only deserve felons in prison who they can never actually even be with. they are probably already isolated from people. they are often older single ladies who have been treated shitty all their lives but they are sometimes also younger single ladies who have been treated shitty.


----------



## Thought precriminal (Mar 17, 2019)

2nd_time_user said:


> Well he has failed entirely.
> Who has he rallied here? The 1488ers? They're pretty much in agreement that this was the stupidest execution evah.


As per his manifesto, he wants to accelerate the confrontation between ethnic groups, between ideological groups, between the State and the people. 
But I agree this kind of strategy is clearly incredibly dangerous and as far as I can see the end results are totally uncertain. The State has quasi limitless power and it's not clear what lengths it would go to in order to quell a popular uprising.  
Also, 1488ers complain about everything because they are contrarian losers.



Fangsofjeff said:


> Gore has been on the internet since forever.


Obviously this censorship is ridiculous, but that's a fallacious argument which could be used to justify things like kiddie porn. Both the manifesto and the video have value as pieces of the historical record.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Mar 17, 2019)

Null said:


> From: Christchurch, New Zealand Emergency Services <xxx@christchurch.co.nz>
> Kiwifarms.net has a video of a terrorist act that happened in Christchurch, New Zealand. Please take down.
> 
> ---
> ...



For fucks sakes, you have the MSM all in unison saying:

 "we watched it but please public out there don't _you_ watch it. And if you see anyone hosting the video report it to the authorities" 

journalists and mainstream media people are so up their own assholes and all of these idiots run straight over the cliff after the tard in front of them. 

Did any of them bother to ask _why_ it's bad to watch it? I can understand to a certain extent about why the manifesto really toasts their almonds but even that argument falls _flat on its face_ when every single news media outlet has read it and are reading portions of it (that jive well with their narrative) _LIVE on air._

  for a long time I refused to believe people can be this gullible and stupid, lefties (and some conservatives, Republicans too) as I've said in another post today they are doing _EXACTLY_ what the shooter planned for. They cam in their undies and squirted out every last drop of tard juice. Dividing the world further I wouldn't be surprised in the least if news anchors are sending this fucker care packages

*im calling it right now*. Give it a few months and they'll be interviewing this guy and sucking his dick on camera. Meanwhile we will still be poking fun and ridiculing how stupid this guy was. Remember this comment when they start their op eds on this guy's entire life. Remember this comment when they make a movie about him in two years.

This guy is the mainstream medias new God and they need to point the finger at any place that talks about it that isn't them


----------



## Purple Pepsi (Mar 17, 2019)

yawning sneasel said:


> Really doubt that saying/not saying the name of mass murderers is gonna prevent mass murder and the idea that it "adds to the likelihood" I really don't buy either. Killing a bunch of people is a pretty big decision to make and while it could be a way of pushing your manifesto, the manifesto is probably just an excuse for killing a bunch of people.


Oddly enough, his manifesto isn't being actively censored by the NZ gov and MSM. You'd think that between a video of the murders and the manifesto explaining why he did this shit, they'd want to make sure nobody reads the manifesto.


----------



## JosephStalin (Mar 17, 2019)

Haven't read all the responses, but wonder if these people made the same entreaties world-wide when all the videos of ISIS killing people, sometimes by the hundreds, were posted, or when the videos of Muslims beheading Russian soldiers in Chechnya and American hostages were posted.  If they didn't make the same request to remove those videos then there's no reason to take down the Christchurch video.  Gotta be fair.


----------



## Ma_Hooty (Mar 17, 2019)

Even Odder said:


> For fucks sakes, you have the MSM all in unison saying:
> 
> "we watched it but please public out there don't _you_ watch it. And if you see anyone hosting the video report it to the authorities"



It's not a new talking point, unfortunately:




The only thing illegal to view (in the US, at least) is CP. 

You want to watch a cartel skin a guy alive? That's cool.
Want to watch a bunch of people get hit by a train? Go for it.
Watch a guy commit suicide? Knock yourself out.
A CNN journo eat human brains? 

"Some viewers may find this disturbing to watch" is a common phrase in the media, but goddamn if this is the one rampage they want to take off the internet. 
Sorry guys, genie's out of the bottle, you can't put it back in and you never will.

Also, I find it both insane and amusing that a site geared towards laughing at exceptional individuals is one of the last hubs for freedom of pretty damn near everything. 

Semper Fi, Viceroy Null.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Mar 17, 2019)

Ma_Hooty said:


> It's not a new talking point, unfortunately:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's true somebody was just posting that. One of the last bastions of freespeech on the internet is a site that was created for laughing at people who do dumb shit on the web... It's mad it's crazy. But Null is one of the the only ones with the nads to do anything


----------



## Xerxes IX (Mar 17, 2019)

Kiwi Farms has become such an amazing name in light of how our views on free speech and free information contrast with New Zealand's. This timeline might be an extreme shitshow but some things are just serendipitous. They'll never stop the signal thanks to a forum about laughing at retards.


----------



## Varglord (Mar 17, 2019)

T series getting desperate to stop pewdiepie


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 17, 2019)

Frogasm said:


> they are often older single ladies who have been treated shitty all their lives but they are sometimes also younger single ladies who have been treated shitty.



If our threads on them are at all indicative, they're often edgy tumblr teens with hybristophilia.  They're specifically attracted to psychos.


----------



## Marvin (Mar 17, 2019)

One thing to keep in mind is that freedom isn't free. I don't mean militarily either. In case of kiwifarms, it's financial.

Null has dealt with more bullshit than any one should in keeping kiwifarms up. The farms has been booted from multiple web hosts because of cranky lolcows complaining about that cyber bullying site.

In fact, at one point, a Google employee was recruited by some trannies to email service providers to shut us down from her work @google.com email. Not gmail.com, an actual @google.com email. If you're a small tech company, that's gonna make you shit yourself. 

After years of shenanigans like that, eventually null ended up buying IP space and becoming a literal ISP to keep the site afloat. Null is his own internet service provider. 

This doesn't come cheap. 

Null isn't one to ebeg, so I'll do it for him. He has a patreon style page for funding here: https://madattheinternet.com

Additionally, if you're in the market for zero compromise free speech web hosting, I'd also recommend null's vps service, 1776 Hosting: https://1776hosting.com

Admittedly, you'll occasionally get some downtime. Every month when vordrak's welfare check comes in, he blows a chunk of it on getting Russians to ddos null's servers. It's maybe a few hours of downtime a month, if that. But something to consider. 


2nd_time_user said:


> A 36-minute response is more what you'd get say if your house was burglarized and the suspect was long gone.


Or if you live in the ghetto. 


GethN7 said:


> There is no reason they need you to give it to them by more direct means when there is a legal, free, and entirely public means at their disposal to acquire it at any time.


They might not be allowed to use torrent clients because of police regulations. 

Plus why not give it to them?


----------



## GethN7 (Mar 17, 2019)

Marvin said:


> They might not be allowed to use torrent clients because of police regulations.
> 
> Plus why not give it to them?



Then that's another story, though I still do not see why a police officer cannot personally download a copy off the grounds of the police campus on their personal computers and then turn that over to their employers.

They will be getting the exact same footage as any civilian either way.


----------



## yoke (Mar 17, 2019)

i think the response was a mistake. generally antagonizing law enforcement is a terrible idea and the response may well have been incriminating. as funny as Josh being a fugitive from Kiwi justice would be i don't think a warrant for his arrest is worth it for the memes. more importantly it's the kind of thing that will get outsider attention any response should have been targeted to an outside audience. meaning an explicit (none shitpost) statement that you are under US jurisdiction and will not capitulate to censorship from foreign state actors. KF being one of a shrinking number of sites supporting a hard line on free speech it's likely to be increasingly prominent in similar incidents or be the platform of choice for someone dumping newsworthy information. i would consider targeting future communications that are likely to draw attention towards a general audience's sympathies.


----------



## janekop (Mar 17, 2019)

https://www.newshub.co.nz/home/new-...-help-police-in-christchurch-terror-case.html

A man contacted by New Zealand Police with regards to Christchurch terror attack content being posted on his website has responded aggressively and mockingly.
Joshua Conner Moon, operator of Kiwi Farms, referred to Aotearoa as a "shithole country" with "f****t law" in an email he says he sent to a Detective Senior Sergeant.
Despite having 'Kiwi' in its name, the website has no association with New Zealand; rather, the name was adapted from its former title of 'CWCki Forums'.

Moon posted a copy of the detective's initial email, his response and a follow-up from the detective on Kiwi Farms. Other commenters applauded his move and also mocked New Zealand.
"Tell your superiors they're going to make the entire country and its government look like clowns by trying to censor the internet. You're a small, irrelevant island nation barely more recognisable than any other nameless pacific sovereignty [sic]," Moon says in his email.
"You do not have the clout to eradicate a video from the internet and you do not have the legal reach to imprison everyone whose posted it. If anyone turns over to you the information they're asking for they're not only cowards, but they're f**king idiots."

Kiwi Farms is a notorious website which originated as a spinoff from controversial imageboard 4chan.
A profile on _NY Mag_'s Intelligencer describes Kiwi Farms as "the web's biggest community of stalkers", recounting how it was developed by a group of people to harass author Christine Weston Chandler.
"Kiwi Farms is about eccentric individuals and communities on the internet," the Kiwi farms website itself states.
"We call them lolcows because they can be milked for amusement or laughs. Our community is bizarrely diverse and spectators are encouraged to join the discussion."

Moon says that he is a US citizen based overseas, but claims Kiwi Farms is a company based in Florida.
Although the Christchurch terror attack was live-streamed, and the alleged gunman posted a link to the video and a so-called mainfesto on 8chan, Kiwi Farms was quick to provide its own links.
"At around the time of the shooting there were a number of posts and links posted on [Kiwi Farms] relating to the shooting," said the detective's email, which has been posted on Kiwi Farms.
"We would like to preserve any posts and technical data including IP addresses, email addresses etc linked to these posts pending a formal legal request.
"Could you please advise what legal process you require for this request and also confirm preservation of the data requested pending legal process."
The police have been approached for comment. At the time of publishing, the Kiwi Farms post with the emails to and from the detective has not been taken down.
Newshub.
​


----------



## Varglord (Mar 17, 2019)

The lugenpresse is here put on your cool face


----------



## repentance (Mar 17, 2019)

yoke said:


> i think the response was a mistake. generally antagonizing law enforcement is a terrible idea and the response may well have been incriminating. as funny as Josh being a fugitive from Kiwi justice would be i don't think a warrant for his arrest is worth it for the memes. more importantly it's the kind of thing that will get outsider attention any response should have been targeted to an outside audience. meaning an explicit (none shitpost) statement that you are under US jurisdiction and will not capitulate to censorship from foreign state actors. KF being one of a shrinking number of sites supporting a hard line on free speech it's likely to be increasingly prominent in similar incidents or be the platform of choice for someone dumping newsworthy information. i would consider targeting future communications that are likely to draw attention towards a general audience's sympathies.



We have never cared about being sympathetic to a general audience and we're not going to start now.  We are not virtue signallers.  The free speech we prize so much cannot exist if we adapt our speech for the approval of others.  This community only works as well as it does because it's everyone's free speech and no-one needs to censor themselves because someone else might find their comments offensive.

Null is the real deal.  He doesn't just espouse freedom of speech as an abstract concept - he lives it.


----------



## Fish Doctor (Mar 17, 2019)

I can't believe my right to free speech is protected by an autistic man who can't say the word "over" correctly.

Thank you, Null


----------



## Marvin (Mar 17, 2019)

yoke said:


> i think the response was a mistake. generally antagonizing law enforcement is a terrible idea and the response may well have been incriminating. as funny as Josh being a fugitive from Kiwi justice would be i don't think a warrant for his arrest is worth it for the memes. more importantly it's the kind of thing that will get outsider attention any response should have been targeted to an outside audience. meaning an explicit (none shitpost) statement that you are under US jurisdiction and will not capitulate to censorship from foreign state actors. KF being one of a shrinking number of sites supporting a hard line on free speech it's likely to be increasingly prominent in similar incidents or be the platform of choice for someone dumping newsworthy information. i would consider targeting future communications that are likely to draw attention towards a general audience's sympathies.


fuck off pig


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Mar 17, 2019)

yoke said:


> i think the response was a mistake. generally antagonizing law enforcement is a terrible idea and the response may well have been incriminating. as funny as Josh being a fugitive from Kiwi justice would be i don't think a warrant for his arrest is worth it for the memes. more importantly it's the kind of thing that will get outsider attention any response should have been targeted to an outside audience. meaning an explicit (none shitpost) statement that you are under US jurisdiction and will not capitulate to censorship from foreign state actors. KF being one of a shrinking number of sites supporting a hard line on free speech it's likely to be increasingly prominent in similar incidents or be the platform of choice for someone dumping newsworthy information. i would consider targeting future communications that are likely to draw attention towards a general audience's sympathies.


Getting real fucking sick of these concern-trolling newfags.


----------



## GethN7 (Mar 17, 2019)

yoke said:


> i think the response was a mistake. generally antagonizing law enforcement is a terrible idea and the response may well have been incriminating. as funny as Josh being a fugitive from Kiwi justice would be i don't think a warrant for his arrest is worth it for the memes. more importantly it's the kind of thing that will get outsider attention any response should have been targeted to an outside audience. meaning an explicit (none shitpost) statement that you are under US jurisdiction and will not capitulate to censorship from foreign state actors. KF being one of a shrinking number of sites supporting a hard line on free speech it's likely to be increasingly prominent in similar incidents or be the platform of choice for someone dumping newsworthy information. i would consider targeting future communications that are likely to draw attention towards a general audience's sympathies.



This is fucking stupid.

This site is PROUD of it's "we don't give a fuck" culture of taking a shit on political correctness, and more to the point, NULL HAS NO FUCKING REASON TO COMPLY IN A LEGAL, ETHICAL, OR MORAL SENSE.

The New Zealand authorities are fucking embarrassed one of the most brutal massacres in over twenty years occurred on their soil and their cops were slow as fuck handling the situation, now they want to cover up the evidence they should be fired en masse for their incompetence.

Fuck those assholes for trying to punish the rest of the world for their fuckups.


----------



## Splendid (Mar 17, 2019)

Stock Image Photographer said:


> Getting real fucking sick of these concern-trolling newfags.


They'll learn, it takes a while to get out of the social media mindset.


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Mar 17, 2019)

Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> They'll learn, it takes a while to get out of the social media mindset.


I just wish people would lurk first before posting. It seems like common courtesy to me.


----------



## Splendid (Mar 17, 2019)

Stock Image Photographer said:


> I just wish people would lurk first before posting. It seems like common courtesy to me.


Once again, social media mindset man. People don't lurk anymore, they immediately sign up for the hottest new thing under their real name and give hourly updates to anyone who cares about their exact location and what they're doing there.
Better to have new users and teach them how to behave on a more private forum like this than to never have them at all.


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Mar 17, 2019)

Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> Once again, social media mindset man. People don't lurk anymore, they immediately sign up for the hottest new thing under their real name and give hourly updates to anyone who cares about their exact location and what they're doing there.
> Better to have new users and teach them how to behave on a more private forum like this than to never have them at all.


Yeah, you're right. I think I'm just on edge because of that incredibly stupid "change everything" thread posted by a newbie earlier today.


----------



## Odie Esty (Mar 17, 2019)

thermocline said:


> author Christine Weston Chandler.
> ​



that is some high fucking praise for chris


----------



## Jeremy Galt (Mar 17, 2019)

Ditto to all the above.  
Supreme props to Null for finding a wheelbarrow large enough to carry his obviously engorged set of balls.

If I had a son.........


----------



## Pixie (Mar 17, 2019)

Solzhenitsyn said:


> Pretty much this, it's gatekeeping, pure and simple. Media does not like it when plebs do their jobs better than they can.


I never go to the news media for news. I always turn to sites like this.


----------



## Kosher Salt (Mar 17, 2019)

thermocline said:


> "Tell your superiors they're going to make the entire country and its government look like clowns by trying to censor the internet. You're a small, irrelevant island nation barely more recognisable than any other nameless pacific sovereignty [sic]," Moon says in his email.


They bothered to localize localise the word "recognizable" in Null's email, but they apparently don't know how to Google that  "sovereignty" means "a self-governing state"?


----------



## Splendid (Mar 17, 2019)

Stock Image Photographer said:


> Yeah, you're right. I think I'm just on edge because of that incredibly stupid "change everything" thread posted by a newbie earlier today.


There's a thread like this every few months, I think they come from people who just want a slightly edgier Reddit or don't like their pet issues being mocked.


----------



## yoke (Mar 17, 2019)

repentance said:


> We have never cared about being sympathetic to a general audience and we're not going to start now.  We are not virtue signallers.  The free speech we prize so much cannot exist if we adapt our speech for the approval of others.  This community only works as well as it does because it's everyone's free speech and no-one needs to censor themselves because someone else might find their comments offensive.
> 
> Null is the real deal.  He doesn't just espouse freedom of speech as an abstract concept - he lives it.


Josh has done an impressive amount to secure the forum from a technical standpoint. i view the biggest threat to the forum as legal action spurred on by media backlash. i'm advocating in the specific instance of high profile cases communication from site administration be aimed at winning friends in the broader discourse that it will get dragged into. in this case that would mean emphasizing American sovereignty, free speech, anti-censorship and the public interest of having the information available.

nothing i'm saying effects other users or means josh should stop being a degenerate feeder laughing at Internet speds, just basic PR when not doing it could endanger the site. my perspective is obviously about pragmatic survival rather than what i think is ideal. i'm probably more black pilled them most about the future of internet freedoms and think you have to play the game at least a bit to stay afloat, if not now in future.



GethN7 said:


> This site is PROUD of it's "we don't give a fuck" culture of taking a shit on political correctness


wew lad


----------



## BIG BILL HELL'S (Mar 17, 2019)

thermocline said:


> Joshua Conner Moon, operator of Kiwi Farms, referred to Aotearoa as a "shithole country" with "f****t law" in an email he says he sent to a Detective Senior Sergeant.


I just ? _adore_ ? the use of three-naming here, like he's on par with some serial killer or something.


----------



## Bogdanoff (Mar 17, 2019)

yoke said:


> i think the response was a mistake. generally antagonizing law enforcement is a terrible idea and the response may well have been incriminating. as funny as Josh being a fugitive from Kiwi justice would be i don't think a warrant for his arrest is worth it for the memes. more importantly it's the kind of thing that will get outsider attention any response should have been targeted to an outside audience. meaning an explicit (none shitpost) statement that you are under US jurisdiction and will not capitulate to censorship from foreign state actors. KF being one of a shrinking number of sites supporting a hard line on free speech it's likely to be increasingly prominent in similar incidents or be the platform of choice for someone dumping newsworthy information. i would consider targeting future communications that are likely to draw attention towards a general audience's sympathies.


Moron, this is a website about poking fun at autists. You think just because the spergery is at the national level, it means the fun needs to stop? Why would we want to appeal to a "general audience" anyways? Take your faggy optics posting elsewhere.

Edit: Holy shit, I just read the rest of this block of text. "Restrict your free speech, otherwise our free speech might be restricted!"
Big. Brain. Takes.




yoke said:


> Josh has done an impressive amount to secure the forum from a technical standpoint. i view the biggest threat to the forum as legal action spurred on by media backlash. i'm advocating in the specific instance of high profile cases communication from site administration be aimed at winning friends in the broader discourse that it will get dragged into. in this case that would mean emphasizing American sovereignty, free speech, anti-censorship and the public interest of having the information available.
> 
> nothing i'm saying effects other users or means josh should stop being a degenerate feeder laughing at Internet speds, just basic PR when not doing it could endanger the site. my perspective is obviously about pragmatic survival rather than what i think is ideal. i'm probably more black pilled them most about the future of internet freedoms and think you have to play the game at least a bit to stay afloat, if not now in future.
> 
> ...


So your suggestion, in order to keep our shitposting board online, is to go against the spirit of the website and worry about how we look to the mainstream instead of having fun. Sargon, is that you? Still trying to boot up GamerGate 2.0?


----------



## Splendid (Mar 17, 2019)

yoke said:


> Josh has done an impressive amount to secure the forum from a technical standpoint. i view the biggest threat to the forum as legal action spurred on by media backlash. i'm advocating in the specific instance of high profile cases communication from site administration be aimed at winning friends in the broader discourse that it will get dragged into. in this case that would mean emphasizing American sovereignty, free speech, anti-censorship and the public interest of having the information available.
> 
> nothing i'm saying effects other users or means josh should stop being a degenerate feeder laughing at Internet speds, just basic PR when not doing it could endanger the site. my perspective is obviously about pragmatic survival rather than what i think is ideal. i'm probably more black pilled them most about the future of internet freedoms and think you have to play the game at least a bit to stay afloat, if not now in future.
> 
> ...


Saying what you want how you want it is a core component of free speech. Refusing to do so would be surrendering and taking a step back, which we will not do.


----------



## Knojkamarangasan_#4 (Mar 18, 2019)

Spunt said:


> How did we end up in the position where an autistic shitposting forum designed to make fun of the creator of Sonichu and run by a self-gulaged Florida Man is now the front line for global free speech? I mean, it's a good thing, but I'm just scratching my head wondering how we got here.
> 
> When I woke up yesterday my wife told me about the shooting - and the first site I checked to get information was KF. Not the BBC, not even news sites that are closer to my politics, but KF. And judging by the state of the servers yesterday, I was far from the only one. I don't know how to feel about that - one the one hand it's great that there's somewhere I can get unfiltered news that hasn't been gatekeeped by some idiot journo (I used to work in a job that involved talking to journalists a lot, I have an extremely low opinion of them), but on the other hand it's really worrying that a site as small and weird as KF seems to be one of the last sources of truth and open discussion left on Earth.
> 
> Godspeed Null, fighting the power one shitpost at a time.



This so much man, all I wanted to do really was beside Chris stuff, just talk about bizarre people like the hobo Hippie Tommie tooter and crazy fat women like Amberlynn and Chantal. People often call this site ”evil, hateful, alt right whatever” but the truth is, most people just want to talk and gossip about stuff in a place that doesn’t censor the crap out of them for evil wrongthink or mean words. Seriously after I started using the site after lurking for like two years, it’s kinda addictive, but in a  good way and you fucking stare back in awe at the ”normie social media” like twitter, instagram etc. God I just hate those sites to death, people can say whatever they want but the truth is, most people just wanna talk in an open space that sadly doesn’t really exist nowadays but outsiders will keep calling it the usual slander and I just laugh. We  like to have fun honestly, that’s it really and there’s a real mix of people, trust me 100% not everyone here is part of the ”right wing death squads”

Do I agree with everything and how some people act and do stuff? Fuck no, but i would never sperg out against it or demand it to be removed, reality is harsh and I’d rather have honesty than living a fake basic bitch life.


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Mar 18, 2019)

NZ authorities: "Wat da fuk iz 'Streisand effect'?"


----------



## kcbbq (Mar 18, 2019)

SparklyFetuses said:


> NZ authorities: "Wat da fuk iz 'Streisand effect'?"


They'll find out 20 minutes after it doesn't matter anymore, it seems to be their typical response time.


----------



## Knucklehead (Mar 18, 2019)

whomstever said:


> Completely disregarding that people could have it downloaded. ?


i downloaded it and saved it to the cloud as well


----------



## Punitive Castration (Mar 18, 2019)

https://www.newshub.co.nz/home/new-...-help-police-in-christchurch-terror-case.html



We live in interesting times.


----------



## HoTTaKe (Mar 18, 2019)

Hey there dramaqueens, newfag here that's superior to your quaint "lurk moar" rules chiming in with my superduper hot take(tm)!

Seen y'all pop up in my periphery over the years, bretttyy gud to see you're not just jerking each other off over faggot e-celebs and that null's autism has inhibited the stop of growth that usually occurs with testicles after puberty.  I'm always reluctant to pop in to normie forums like this, but just a quick thoughts that I figured y'all would appreciate.

Before the guy was even in in a police station I could watch the video and read his manifesto and get this guy %100 pegged with no further thought required.  No hours and hours of media cunts blah balh blahing.  HMM pretty dangerous shit!

Also, this event is the cherry on top of a very very strange news cycle, that happened after a massive dearth of _real_ happenings, then a happening cascade.  I had previously quipped to someone last week that certain things were happening in the world and I was just "proceeding as if things were rapidly changing and evolving post 9/11, but without a 9/11 this time" then this shit happens.

PS biggups to the based and redpilled madlad Null, hope they give you one of those extra soft black head protecting bags when you get your free trip to celebrate your principled stance on free speech!  JK leave him alone glowniggers.


----------



## JosephTX (Mar 18, 2019)

> Moon says that he is a US citizen based overseas, but claims Kiwi Farms is a company based in Florida.



Apparently a US citizen living overseas, and operating a US company is mutually exclusive.


----------



## repentance (Mar 18, 2019)

JosephTX said:


> Apparently a US citizen living overseas, and operating a US company is mutually exclusive.



That doesn't seem to be the case at all.













						How to open a US LLC when you don’t live in the US • Online Taxman
					

A US-based LLC can have a variety of advantages for certain entrepreneurs abroad. Here is the step-by-step process to open a US LLC.




					onlinetaxman.com
				












						US Taxes when Starting a Business Overseas: Learn the details.
					

Before you start up an overseas business, it will pay dividends to read up on the top US expat tax tips that may impact your company!



					www.greenbacktaxservices.com


----------



## HoTTaKe (Mar 18, 2019)

JosephTX said:


> Apparently a US citizen living overseas, and operating a US company is mutually exclusive.



This is just MSM


repentance said:


> That doesn't seem to be the case at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thatsthejoke.png

This is just MSM well poisoning.  The average media consumer is ignorant about basically everything, so it seeds doubt, associates a "sketchy sounding inconsistency" with Null, guilt-by-association contaminates the video viewers.

This is just damage control basic bitch psyops.


----------



## James Smith (Mar 18, 2019)

yoke said:


> i think the response was a mistake. generally antagonizing law enforcement is a terrible idea and the response may well have been incriminating.


I don't know about New Zealand, but in the USA it's not incriminating to refuse to let cops search your stuff without a warrant.


----------



## Deathfromabove (Mar 18, 2019)

Annie said:


> I never got the whole "don't say the shooter's name" or "don't share the video of the event" things. This is a fucking massive event that needs to be discussed, not Harry Potter. There's no reason to tiptoe around the shooter's name or DFE about them, none of that shit poses immediate public danger and even forwards the conversation about what happened in some cases.



The problem with "don't say the name that's what they want" is it never stops people from talking about and finding out about the shooter and only causes people to be more intersted in them. Randy Stair was barely touched on by the mainstream media and had/has a cult following and has a 79 page thread on this site simply based on his infamy on chan sites and his old Youtube followers. In the internet age people find out about this stuff and it's not something we can hide anymore like pre-internet day.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 18, 2019)

Deathfromabove said:


> The problem with "don't say the name that's what they want" is it never stops people from talking about and finding out about the shooter and only causes people to be more intersted in them. Randy Stair was barely touched on by the mainstream media and had/has a cult following and has a 79 page thread on this site simply based on his infamy on chan sites and his old Youtube followers. In the internet age people find out about this stuff and it's not something we can hide anymore like pre-internet day.



It never worked.  Google Herostratus.


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 18, 2019)

yoke said:


> i think the response was a mistake. generally antagonizing law enforcement is a terrible idea and the response may well have been incriminating.



The important thing to remember when dealing with other countries police is that they're in other countries and can go fuck themselves.


----------



## James Smith (Mar 18, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> It never worked. Google Herostratus.


Technically you don't know that. If it worked by definition you wouldn't know about it.


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 18, 2019)

Annie said:


> I never got the whole "don't say the shooter's name" or "don't share the video of the event" things. This is a fucking massive event that needs to be discussed, not Harry Potter. There's no reason to tiptoe around the shooter's name or DFE about them, none of that shit poses immediate public danger and even forwards the conversation about what happened in some cases.





AnOminous said:


> It never worked.  Google Herostratus.


What's ironic is that the "dont say their name" approach is what many of our cows took towards KF for years. 

Chimp and I talked to Zinnia a while back on skype. Zinnia basically laid it out for us that her and several of her friends who have threads have some sort of agreement where they won't say kf's name much on soc media. Not really because it would bring more attention to them, but because it brings attention to KF.

I used to use twitter and youtube's search function to find what people are saying about us. Tonight I used Google News search. That's sorta a sign of the times and I feel like if that becomes a "new normal", that it would mean we crossed a line. This probably won't be the moment that "makes KF", but it is hard to deny that a moment like that is possible in the near future.


----------



## Hecate (Mar 18, 2019)

thermocline said:


> https://www.newshub.co.nz/home/new-...-help-police-in-christchurch-terror-case.html
> 
> "pacific sovereignty [sic]"
> 
> ​


how the fuck is this a [sic]?
the slant in this article is fucking techtonic, though i expect nothing less from NZ news outlets


----------



## repentance (Mar 18, 2019)

Hecate said:


> how the fuck is this a [sic]?



"pacific" in this context refers to the Pacific Ocean, so it should be capitalised.


----------



## Hecate (Mar 18, 2019)

repentance said:


> "pacific" in this context refers to the Pacific Ocean, so it should be capitalised.


its hard to tell if thats the intent of that sic, and i think thats why its so fucked up and why i hate the "tag" sic
who can tell if they meant the spelling or the reasoning? fuck if i know, and i think thats on purpose


----------



## Stifler's Mom (Mar 18, 2019)

Wow @Null .
We’re alt right anti feminist incels now?
Like ok. https://www.news.com.au/technology/...t/news-story/46d3c925ef84b24dde6194c42b3c2241














This is actually the most ridiculous thing news.com.au has posted in a long time. And that’s saying something.

Edit: Sorry if these posted huge. I can’t edit on this device. Let me know if you need me to spoiler.


----------



## GethN7 (Mar 18, 2019)

Stifler's Mom said:


> Wow @Null .
> We’re alt right anti feminist incels now?
> Like ok. https://www.news.com.au/technology/...t/news-story/46d3c925ef84b24dde6194c42b3c2241
> 
> ...



These idiots must have cribbed shit from the more butthurt lolcows and quoted it as fact.

Edit: The author's Twitter explains so much, this woman is Sam Ambreen 2.0, except marginally more sane.



			https://twitter.com/marnieoneill7


----------



## lucky_fella (Mar 18, 2019)

Stifler's Mom said:


> This is actually the most ridiculous thing news.com.au has posted in a long time. And that’s saying something.


The face of an alt-right, pro-trump, anti-feminist, incel, serial stalker


----------



## James Smith (Mar 18, 2019)

Tweet (archive)



What does that even mean?


----------



## The golden neckbeard (Mar 18, 2019)

Stifler's Mom said:


> Wow @Null .
> We’re alt right anti feminist incels now?
> Like ok. https://www.news.com.au/technology/...t/news-story/46d3c925ef84b24dde6194c42b3c2241
> 
> ...



Holy shit dude. She literally made shit up

Nobody on This forum that i know of is not alt right at all except the TDS thread. This forum is about making fun of the internet


----------



## lucky_fella (Mar 18, 2019)

I thought she liked free speech?




archive


----------



## Medicated (Mar 18, 2019)

SoapQueen1 said:


> Tweet (archive)
> View attachment 698602
> What does that even mean?



It means she has nudes and she wants us to fap to them?

Wait... Joshua Moon is Moonman? Whoaaaa......



The golden neckbeard said:


> Holy shit dude. She literally made shit up
> 
> Nobody on This forum that i know of is not alt right at all except the TDS thread. This forum is about making fun of the internet



Everyone who doesn't have a blue checkmark is alt right until proven otherwise.


----------



## Kosher Salt (Mar 18, 2019)

repentance said:


> "pacific" in this context refers to the Pacific Ocean, so it should be capitalised.


While you're correct that it should be capitalized, they'd be idiots, because [sic] should go after the word that's incorrect: "pacific [sic] sovereignty".

I think they just didn't know what "sovereignty" means. I mean, Null's use of it was the _third_ definition that Google lists... that's asking a lot from those super geniuses.

edit: also, they hilariously missed the [sic] in the _next_ sentence that they quoted - I'll underline it:


> "You do not have the clout to eradicate a video from the internet and you do not have the legal reach to imprison everyone whose posted it. If anyone turns over to you the information they're asking for they're not only cowards, but they're f**king idiots."


It should be "who's". It stands for "who has"; "whose" is possessive.


----------



## Yovevires (Mar 18, 2019)

It's still staggering that in 2019 people have not yet understood one simple internet rule : "The internet never forgets".

The video will be available forever. What the authorities are doing is a waste of time, money and resources.


----------



## Clones of Alex Jones (Mar 18, 2019)

SoapQueen1 said:


> Tweet (archive)
> View attachment 698602
> What does that even mean?


I mean it's not like we have a community watch thread on them and formally a subforum devoted to laugh at incels like all other retards


----------



## LocalFireDept (Mar 18, 2019)

lucky_fella said:


> The face of an alt-right, pro-trump, anti-feminist, incel, serial stalker
> View attachment 698596


Linked to a 2016 spate of school shooting hoaxes in Florida propagated by a Samuel Collingwood Smith, age 39, of 11, By The Mount, Welwyn Garden City, HERTFORDSHIRE, AL7 3SY, United Kingdom to slander the good name of the innocent, freedom loving Joshua Conner Moon, ooperator of Kiwi Farms.


----------



## Freedom_or_Death (Mar 18, 2019)

Haha too good! 

Don't give in, put those fuckers in thier place!



Yovevires said:


> It's still staggering that in 2019 people have not yet understood one simple internet rule : "The internet never forgets".
> 
> The video will be available forever. What the authorities are doing is a waste of time, money and resources.



The problem is the people "in power" aren't there because they're the smartest or brightest, most of them are there because they were either born into money and power or lust for it and spend thier lives chasing it.

I'm being dictated to by inferior minds and it annoys me to no end!


----------



## W00K #17 (Mar 18, 2019)

Ah yes, we're an organized group of incel virgins, which is why we have like a 400 page thread devoted solely to mocking incels.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 18, 2019)

SoapQueen1 said:


> Tweet (archive)
> View attachment 698602
> What does that even mean?



Ironically, this cunt actually looks like a trooned out version of nool.


----------



## AJ 447 (Mar 18, 2019)

Freedom_or_Death said:


> I'm being dictated to by inferior minds and it annoys me to no end!


----------



## Shaka Brah (Mar 18, 2019)

SoapQueen1 said:


> Tweet (archive)
> View attachment 698602
> What does that even mean?


She deleted it in shame lmao


----------



## HoTTaKe (Mar 18, 2019)

Stifler's Mom said:


> Wow @Null .
> We’re alt right anti feminist incels now?
> Like ok. https://www.news.com.au/technology/...t/news-story/46d3c925ef84b24dde6194c42b3c2241
> 
> ...



This is actually a golden fucking goose, news.com.au just probably handed you a whole fucking huge pile of neetbux.  You fuckers can actually milk these retards for enough $$ to host your site forever.  Damnit, fuck you @Null - why did you have to be so fucking based AND win the autist lotto too?    I'm gonna go somewhere and cry about the Jews now.


----------



## MunsterCheese (Mar 18, 2019)

SoapQueen1 said:


> Tweet (archive)
> View attachment 698602
> What does that even mean?


It means we are collecting all of the facts & documenting our information & sources. She is a journalist. Given we are allowed to talk about these subjects freely, this is a lazy reporter's gold mine. She doesn't even have to leave the office or make any phone calls or talk to anyone.


----------



## Stifler's Mom (Mar 18, 2019)

Kiwi farms is now not accessible in Australia unless you use a VPN. Same with 4chan, 8chan and Voat.


----------



## Freedom_or_Death (Mar 18, 2019)

Stifler's Mom said:


> Kiwi farms is now not accessible in Australia unless you use a VPN. Same with 4chan, 8chan and Voat.



Aussie too? Makes me wonder who's pulling these strings....

Edit: Spelling, dam tiny onscreen keys


----------



## Fannyscum (Mar 18, 2019)

Owner of Christchurch shooting-linked website calls NZ a 's---hole country'
					

Administrator of a site where alleged Brenton Tarrant participated in 'shitposting' ended an aggressive response to police with 'f--k you'.




					www.theage.com.au


----------



## Freedom_or_Death (Mar 18, 2019)

Fannyscum said:


> Owner of Christchurch shooting-linked website calls NZ a 's---hole country'
> 
> 
> Administrator of a site where alleged Brenton Tarrant participated in 'shitposting' ended an aggressive response to police with 'f--k you'.
> ...



Although I hope nothing comes of this to anyone involved in KF, I am very entertained.


----------



## Stifler's Mom (Mar 18, 2019)

Why the hell are they saying Tarrant posted here?


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 18, 2019)

Stifler's Mom said:


> Why the hell are they saying Tarrant posted here?



Because they are the lugenpresse.


----------



## Floorbot (Mar 18, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Because they are the lugenpresse.


It's really all so tiresome after awhile.


----------



## He Who Points And Laughs (Mar 19, 2019)

SoapQueen1 said:


> Tweet (archive)
> View attachment 698602
> What does that even mean?


She's a mega bitch.


----------



## repentance (Mar 19, 2019)

Stifler's Mom said:


> Kiwi farms is now not accessible in Australia unless you use a VPN. Same with 4chan, 8chan and Voat.



And Zerohedge, and Liveleak.


----------



## Ledian (Mar 19, 2019)

I do wonder something. All these sites are being blocked, what if they just quietly never unblock them? This seems to be the perfect moment for them to do it and face no pushback.

Well except for the younger crowd, who happen love memes and shit. And I mean it; kids and teens these days fucking _love_ memes and cracking down on them only breeds more anger towards the nanny state and you don't want that with the next generation.


----------



## repentance (Mar 19, 2019)

KiwiLedian said:


> I do wonder something. All these sites are being blocked, what if they just quietly never unblock them? This seems to be the perfect moment for them to do it and face no pushback.



That's probably exactly what will happen.  It's disappointing that ISPs aren't pushing back over this like they did over over TPB wars.


----------



## TheGiantGrosshopper (Mar 19, 2019)

Stifler's Mom said:


> Kiwi farms is now not accessible in Australia unless you use a VPN. Same with 4chan, 8chan and Voat.



Nope, I'm all good, still have access!


----------



## repentance (Mar 19, 2019)

TheGiantGrosshopper said:


> Nope, I'm all good, still have access!



Are you with ABB?


----------



## Solzhenitsyn (Mar 19, 2019)

I checked all those sites without a VPN and I'm still good as well. I'm with TPG.


----------



## Jaimas (Mar 19, 2019)

* Shooter livestreamed on Facebook

Announced his intent on Twitter
Heads-up was on 8chan
Block sites that had nothing to do with it


Hey New Zealand. Your EU cuckoldry is showing.


----------



## downwardspiral (Mar 19, 2019)

repentance said:


> And Zerohedge, and Liveleak.


liveleak said they are not going to host the video but was still banned? WTF auz/nz just got more controlling than even the britbongs


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 19, 2019)

downwardspiral said:


> liveleak said they are not going to host the video but was still banned? WTF auz/nz just got more controlling than even the britbongs



Fuck cuckleak.  Why does that site even exist at this point?


----------



## JacindaArdern (Mar 19, 2019)

I had no interest in joining this forum until someone told me I couldn't. Hello from New Zealand gentlemen.


----------



## Zvantastika (Mar 19, 2019)

Well, look who decided to join the news articles dogpiling over a handsome young man:

*








						American website publishes scathing email sent to New Zealand police
					

Kiwi Farms website founder Joshua Moon has published an email exchange with New Zealand police after he refused to hand over information pertaining to Christchurch investigation.




					tinyurl.com
				



*http://archive.md/oQGLg


Spoiler



*'You're a small, irrelevant island nation': The expletive-laden email an American website sent to New Zealand police after refusing to share Christchurch terrorist's emails*

*Kiwi Farms founder Joshua Moon refused to cooperate with New Zealand police*
*Emails show detectives asked the site for information on shooter's alleged posts*
*Moon published his response onto his site calling the request a 'joke' *
*He admitted he was responsible for posting Tarrant's video and manifesto online*
By KAREN RUIZ FOR DAILY MAIL AUSTRALIA
PUBLISHED: 00:04, 19 March 2019 | UPDATED: 00:37, 19 March 2019







Kiwi Farms website founder Joshua Moon (pictured) has published an email exchange with New Zealand police after he refused to hand over information pertaining to Christchurch investigation
The founder of an American far-right chat board has lashed out at New Zealand police after they requested information on posts linked to the Christchurch shooting.
An email exchange posted on Kiwi Farms on Monday, reveals New Zealand Detective Senior Sergeant John Michael had asked the site to preserve any relevant email and IP addresses to aid their investigation.
Accused gunman Brenton Tarrant, 28, is believed to have posted his 74-page manifesto and details of his alleged attack onto the site ran by American Joshua Moon. 
He also foreshadowed the shootings on at least one other controversial forum popular among alt-right groups.  
Moon has published his expletive-filled reply to police in full, describing the request as a 'joke' before calling New Zealand a 's***hole country' and an 'irrelevant island nation'.    





Moon posted an expletive-laden response in which he said he was responsible for posting alleged gunman Brenton Tarrant's manifesto and video of his alleged attack on the site 





The thread revealed a New Zealand detective had requested the site to preserve any relevant email and IP addresses to aid their investigation





Brenton Tarrant (pictured in court) is believed to have posted details of his alleged attack as well as a 74-page manifesto, popular alt-right message boards before allegedly carrying out his massacre

Brenton Harrison Tarrant flashes white supremacist symbol in court

'Is this a joke? I'm not turning over information about my users. The person responsible for posting the video and manifesto PDF is myself,' Moon wrote. 
'I feel real bad for you guys, you've got a quiet nation and now this attack is going to be the first thing people think of for the next 10 years when they hear the name New Zealand, but you can't do this. 
'Tell your superiors they're going to make the entire country and its government look like clowns by trying to censor the Internet. You're a small, irrelevant island nation barely more recognizable than any other nameless pacific sovereignty. 
'You do not have the clout to eradicate a video from the Internet and you do not have the legal reach to imprison everyone whose posted it. If anyone turns over to you the information they're asking for they're not only cowards, but they're f***ing idiots.'
Police confirmed in a statement they had contacted the site, but would not comment further.     
The email thread on Kiwi Farms show police allegedly contacted the site on March 17 saying: 'I am hoping that you can help us with an investigation the New Zealand Police are working on.'

 'At around the time of the shooting there were a number of posts and links posted on kiwifarms.net relating to the shooting and Tarrant.
'We would like to preserve any posts and technical data including IP addresses, email addresses etc linked to these posts pending a formal legal request.'
Moon went on to sign off his email saying: 'I don't give a single solitary f*k what section 50 of your f***t law say about sharing your email. F*k you and f*k your s***hole country.' 
He also said his website title is not associated with New Zealand, explaining the name is 'a pointed jab at some of the mushmouthed autistic people we make fun of.'   
Moon, who is based in Florida, is a former administrator of 8chan - another message board popular among alt-right groups.
He is reportedly a Trump supporter and is known for his anti-feminist and alt-right views, according to news.com.au.





Tarrant is accused of gunning down 50 people at two Christchurch mosques last Friday. A Muslim worshipper was seen praying at a memorial for the victims near the Al Noor mosque





A police officer passes a candle to a schoolgirl during a students vigil near Al Noor mosque on Monday

Christchurch residents place flowers in honour of NZ victims

Tarrant's livestream of his alleged massacre has led authorities to crack down on the internet in an attempt to stop the footage from spreading.   
Facebook announced it had taken down 1.5million videos in 24 hours as authorities scrambled to stop users from sharing it. 
Australian Prime Minister Scott Morrison has written to global asking them to crack down on social media companies that broadcast terrorist attacks.
'Social media companies are international businesses and it's up to the international community to force them to act,' he said on Tuesday.
Earlier this week, an 18-year-old man accused of distributing the livestream, but who is not connected to the attack, appeared in Christchurch District Court.
The teen - who is also charged with posting a photograph of one of the mosques attacked with the message 'target acquired' - was denied bail and could face up to 14 years' jail if found guilty.
New Zealand's government has announced a probe into how intelligence agencies on both sides of the Tasman failed to flagged Tarrant as a risk.
Read more:

kiwifarms.net/th...






> He is reportedly a Trump supporter and is known for his anti-feminist and alt-right views, according to news.com.au


LOL I love my silly news


----------



## downwardspiral (Mar 19, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Fuck cuckleak.  Why does that site even exist at this point?


so boomers can feel edgy


----------



## Least Concern (Mar 19, 2019)

> He is reportedly a Trump supporter and is known for his anti-feminist and alt-right views, according to news.com.au


And so it begins. One news source publishes a lie, and others echo it since it came from a reputable news source after all. Soon, the lies overtake all truth. They're working from an unwritten playbook.


----------



## heathercho (Mar 19, 2019)

repentance said:


> And Zerohedge, and Liveleak.


Add Best Gore to that list as well. Even if it's turned into a shithole, it's still blocked w/o VPN in Australia.

I just realised that if journalists are coming to this site still and they have their little journalist VPN's turned on, isn't that doing the same thing they accuse others of doing?

News.com.au has been going weird for a while. When Joe got a taste for TV, the site started to go extreme on the clickbait.


----------



## downwardspiral (Mar 19, 2019)

Zvantastika said:


> Well, look who decided to join the news articles dogpiling over a handsome young man:



AHAHHAHA DAILYFAIL


----------



## JacindaArdern (Mar 19, 2019)

How do we politics? We need to get involved and make things less boomery.


----------



## downwardspiral (Mar 19, 2019)

JacindaArdern said:


> How do we politics? We need to get involved and make things less boomery.


self solving problem just wait for them to die


----------



## JacindaArdern (Mar 19, 2019)

downwardspiral said:


> self solving problem just wait for them to die


They can't keep getting away with it.


----------



## TheChivalrysOath (Mar 19, 2019)

I'm from New Zealand (just signed up). I'm worried about the future of my country.


----------



## JacindaArdern (Mar 19, 2019)

TheChivalrysOath said:


> I'm from New Zealand (just signed up). I'm worried about the future of my country.


Likewise. How are we supposed to start the revolution without plastic bags to hold our semiautomatic hatespeech rifles?

You kinda sound like a boomer from the NZSIS. Would you like my full name, address, credit card number and IP?


----------



## repentance (Mar 19, 2019)

Zvantastika said:


> Well, look who decided to join the news articles dogpiling over a handsome young man:
> 
> *
> 
> ...




Wait.  Didn't they originally have excerpts of the video on their site after the shooting.  One of the UK news sites did.


----------



## TheChivalrysOath (Mar 19, 2019)

JacindaArdern said:


> You kinda sound like a boomer from the NZSIS. Would you like my full name, address, credit card number and IP?


No way. Keep that info secret.


----------



## JacindaArdern (Mar 19, 2019)

TheChivalrysOath said:


> No way. Keep that info secret.


You're kinda obvious. 

Seriously, a crusader avatar? Did you come up with that over a glass of cheap merlot and a New World stuffed chicken?

I was thinking about joining the NZSIS, but you guys get paid worse than truck drivers.


----------



## downwardspiral (Mar 19, 2019)

nzsis.govt.nz



> Your connection is not secure
> 
> The owner of www.nzsis.govt.nz has configured their website improperly. To protect your information from being stolen, Firefox has not connected to this website.


----------



## TheChivalrysOath (Mar 19, 2019)

JacindaArdern said:


> You're kinda obvious.
> 
> Seriously, a crusader avatar? Did you come up with that over a glass of cheap merlot and a New World stuffed chicken?
> 
> I was thinking about joining the NZSIS, but you guys get paid worse than truck drivers.



Lol nah I'm not with the NZSIS.


----------



## JacindaArdern (Mar 19, 2019)

downwardspiral said:


> nzsis.govt.nz


How dare you, they're too busy making sure they have enough wamen and coconuts to have a function website, you bigot.



			https://www.gcsb.govt.nz/assets/GCSB-Documents/Diversity-and-Inclusion-Strategy.pdf
		




TheChivalrysOath said:


> Lol nah I'm not with the NZSIS.


Oh, just retar ded then. Welcome.


----------



## TheChivalrysOath (Mar 19, 2019)

JacindaArdern said:


> Oh, just retar ded then. Welcome.


That was a most unusual interrogation and welcome.


----------



## JacindaArdern (Mar 19, 2019)

TheChivalrysOath said:


> Lol nah I'm not with the NZSIS.


Seriously though, what are you on. $50k? Do you guys even get to conceal carry? You thought you were gonna be James Bond, but you're just a hungover bloke with sausage roll crumbs in his second hand Toyota Corolla, trying to scope out far right kiwis on the internet.


----------



## TheChivalrysOath (Mar 19, 2019)

JacindaArdern said:


> Seriously though, what are you on. $50k? Do you guys even get to conceal carry? You thought you were gonna be James Bond, but you're just a hungover bloke with sausage roll crumbs in his second hand Toyota Corolla, trying to scope out far right kiwis on the internet.


?????


----------



## JacindaArdern (Mar 19, 2019)

TheChivalrysOath said:


> Lol nah I'm not with the NZSIS.


You might not be, but it's hardly paranoid to think you might be.

Well, here's the thing. I know for a fact the NZSIS is on here. They would have to be, given the shooting in Christchurch. In fact there's probably a whole bunch of personnel from the five eyes.

Look, here's what I have to say to you guys. You want the respect of internet trolls? Be honest. Say you're with the NZSIS and prove it. Say you just want to make sure people don't get their brains blown out and then mock the other forum users because you get paid to shitpost.

None of you guys probably have the sense of humour to actually be effective at infiltrating a forum, because if you were intelligent, you wouldn't be getting paid $50k a year to have to lie to everyone about your job and take orders from a woman who looks like your aunt after she got hooked on P and short changed her orthodontist.

FFS, be the first cool spy agency on the planet. Your boomer bosses are morons and have no idea how to internet. Just admit you're on here. We're not stupid.


----------



## Grunt (Mar 19, 2019)

Anyone know anything about this site being blocked in the US? Because it sure is hell is for me now. I can't get here unless I use Tor - it wasn't that way Sat. So the "complaints" must have worked or they worked in my area.


----------



## downwardspiral (Mar 19, 2019)

Grunt said:


> Anyone know anything about this site being blocked in the US? Because it sure is hell is for me now. I can't get here unless I use Tor - it wasn't that way Sat. So the "complaints" must have worked or they worked in my area.


im not having any problems with my isp (Suddenlink)


----------



## repentance (Mar 19, 2019)

downwardspiral said:


> im not having any problems with my isp (Suddenlink)



Not all of the Aussie ISPs blocked at the same time, though.  Mine only blocked today whereas another blocked within 24 hours of the attacks.



Grunt said:


> Anyone know anything about this site being blocked in the US? Because it sure is hell is for me now. I can't get here unless I use Tor - it wasn't that way Sat. So the "complaints" must have worked or they worked in my area.



Try 8ch, 4chan and Zerohedge without Tor.


----------



## downwardspiral (Mar 19, 2019)

Grunt said:


> Anyone know anything about this site being blocked in the US? Because it sure is hell is for me now. I can't get here unless I use Tor - it wasn't that way Sat. So the "complaints" must have worked or they worked in my area.


what isp are you useing


----------



## antichina (Mar 19, 2019)

Grunt said:


> Anyone know anything about this site being blocked in the US? Because it sure is hell is for me now. I can't get here unless I use Tor - it wasn't that way Sat. So the "complaints" must have worked or they worked in my area.


Obviously this is your ISP blocked the connection, it is company private behavior. NZ and AU's official channels now are spreading message that kiwi's users may have relationship with mosque attack, some countries' media forwarded these rumors. and some ISPs saw it then blocked the site on their own. This is most probable scenario. Another possibility is NZ's police officer wrote a letter to US's ISP, ask them block the site. For security you should let yourself stick on TOR circuit, don't directly connect this site!


----------



## TheGiantGrosshopper (Mar 19, 2019)

repentance said:


> Are you with ABB?


Yep, I am!


----------



## Grunt (Mar 19, 2019)

downwardspiral said:


> what isp are you useing


I I'm on WOW



repentance said:


> Not all of the Aussie ISPs blocked at the same time, though.  Mine only blocked today whereas another blocked within 24 hours of the attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Try 8ch, 4chan and Zerohedge without Tor.


 Yeah I did 8 Chan right away and oddly enough that's not blocked. I guess they need some way to keep an eye on everyone. It's so stupid, you know if they're so concerned about the video causing others to do the same why hasn't anyone brought up the fact that they've obviously known for years that Hollyweird and all the voilence it puts out will cause the same thing. So I guess since they make millions off inciting violence then it's fine right? Or is it the fact that until very recently it was mostly White on White violence that it promoted? Fuckers. I can't stand the hypocrisy - it's just so G-dam nauseating.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 19, 2019)

@Null look at all the pain and suffering you caused a number of highly paid senior executives at YouTube with your highly Internet Illegal Archival and Discussion activities!






(Also apologies if that Washington Post article's already been posted, I confess I didn't read through 18 pages of backlog)

Also its off topic but brought up in this article, so, like, tangent, but this article is talking about YouTube coming under "increased fire for allowing Russians to interfere with the 2016 election through its site," like what the fuck are they talking about? Did a bunch of Russians post opinion pieces that, "in theory" swayed a large number of American voters, or are they suggesting that somehow YouTube is directly plugged into the voting registration machines or some shit?


----------



## JimmerSnail (Mar 19, 2019)

Zvantastika said:


> Well, look who decided to join the news articles dogpiling over a handsome young man:
> 
> *
> 
> ...


also this site:









						Kiwi Farms operator Josh Moon doubles down on rebuttal to help New Zealand police with Christchurch terror attack investigation
					

The operator Kiwi Farms is angry that his website is being blocked in New Zealand.




					www.newshub.co.nz
				






> The man who operates the Kiwi Farms website has joked about the backlash to his refusal to help New Zealand police in the ongoing Christchurch terror attack investigation.
> Joshua Conner Moon, who goes by the username Null on Kiwi Farms, also says he has been contacting ISPs in Aotearoa and demanding to know why they are blocking his website for Kiwi users.
> 
> *Kiwi Farms website refuses to help police in Christchurch terror case*
> ...


way to go spreading bullshit.


----------



## m0rnutz (Mar 19, 2019)

Sit down you tropical infidels, we're the real kiwis.


----------



## Kosher Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

JimmerSnail said:


> also this site:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They were actually doing alright until they started regurgitating Encyclopedia Dramatica. In their reporting of the Null/Rekieta livestream, the only thing I think they took out of context was the comment about dealing with the police by responding "with force" - from what I remember, Rekieta immediately clarified that what he meant was not rolling over for them but standing up for yourself with forceful language, not physical force.


----------



## deadcowcultist (Mar 19, 2019)

JacindaArdern said:


> You might not be, but it's hardly paranoid to think you might be.
> 
> Well, here's the thing. I know for a fact the NZSIS is on here. They would have to be, given the shooting in Christchurch. In fact there's probably a whole bunch of personnel from the five eyes.
> 
> ...



User signs up, instantly jumps on another user about being a fred

Methinks thou doth protest too much


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Mar 19, 2019)

I mean, honestly, new accounts immediately after a big event are always looked at suspicion, usually as low effort trolls. In this case, you have low effort journalists looking for easy ammo for their hitpieces (Gotta love the "I am a new member but long time lurker aren't you worried this stuff makes people be violent guiz?")

Whether or not NZ feds or any other feds are on here, I don't know, nor do I care.  Although if they are, get back to work, lazy asses, get off the fucking internet and try doing your jobs instead of trying to scare kids with laws that they are not under the jurisdiction of.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 19, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> I mean, honestly, new accounts immediately after a big event are always looked at suspicion, usually as low effort trolls. In this case, you have low effort journalists looking for easy ammo for their hitpieces (Gotta love the "I am a new member but long time lurker aren't you worried this stuff makes people be violent guiz?")



It's a tossup whether the new accounts spewing edgelord bullshit or the concern trolls "doesn't this make 'us' look bad" are more fucking annoying.


----------



## W00K #17 (Mar 19, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Fuck cuckleak.  Why does that site even exist at this point?



Mosque shooting bad!

Funky town fine by us!!!


----------



## Slimy Time (Mar 20, 2019)

Kosher Salt said:


> They were actually doing alright until they started regurgitating Encyclopedia Dramatica. In their reporting of the Null/Rekieta livestream, the only thing I think they took out of context was the comment about dealing with the police by responding "with force" - from what I remember, Rekieta immediately clarified that what he meant was not rolling over for them but standing up for yourself with forceful language, not physical force.






Fucking citing another news agency article as a legitimate source of information. I don't think even the Daily Mail does that. What a complete piece of shit.


----------



## TheChivalrysOath (Mar 20, 2019)

deadcowcultist said:


> User signs up, instantly jumps on another user about being a fred
> 
> Methinks thou doth protest too much





Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> I mean, honestly, new accounts immediately after a big event are always looked at suspicion, usually as low effort trolls. In this case, you have low effort journalists looking for easy ammo for their hitpieces (Gotta love the "I am a new member but long time lurker aren't you worried this stuff makes people be violent guiz?")
> 
> Whether or not NZ feds or any other feds are on here, I don't know, nor do I care.  Although if they are, get back to work, lazy asses, get off the fucking internet and try doing your jobs instead of trying to scare kids with laws that they are not under the jurisdiction of.


I heard about this place from /pol/ (4chan) and then my own country ISP's blocking the site made me curious.


----------



## BrandNewGuy (Mar 20, 2019)

JacindaArdern said:


> Look, here's what I have to say to you guys. You want the respect of internet trolls? Be honest. Say you're with the NZSIS and prove it. Say you just want to make sure people don't get their brains blown out and then mock the other forum users because you get paid to shitpost.
> 
> None of you guys probably have the sense of humour to actually be effective at infiltrating a forum, because if you were intelligent, you wouldn't be getting paid $50k a year to have to lie to everyone about your job and take orders from a woman who looks like your aunt after she got hooked on P and short changed her orthodontist.
> 
> FFS, be the first cool spy agency on the planet. Your boomer bosses are morons and have no idea how to internet. Just admit you're on here. We're not stupid.



Purely out of interest, how would you see that one playing out?


----------



## blackboots (Mar 20, 2019)

"Be better people" is by far my favorite. They're trying to shame you into removing it.  Disregarding the fact that you don't subscribe to their moral virtue signaling of censorship.  The audacious idiocy.


----------



## Democracy (Mar 20, 2019)

IamnottheNSA said:


> A message to NZ police:


----------



## Stoneheart (Mar 20, 2019)

Save the Loli said:


> it's no more hateful than videos of Nazis bombing London.



They just defended themself.




antichina said:


> NZ and AU's official channels now are spreading message that kiwi's users may have relationship with mosque attack, some countries' media forwarded these rumors. and some ISPs saw it then blocked the site on their own.


Yeah i had sex for money with him in the bathroom of an outback divebar. Its wasnt love but it was good.







m0rnutz said:


> Sit down you tropical infidels, we're the real kiwis.


Im Pretty sure NZ isnt Tropical. Its pretty much like England, just with more ugly people and less Beer.


----------



## Democracy (Mar 20, 2019)

IamnottheNSA said:


> A message to NZ police:


----------



## Knojkamarangasan_#4 (Mar 20, 2019)

If anyone wants proof on how corrupt and worthless the ”media” is, this shooting has if anything just exemplified it more. Also, every single team I read these garbage hitpieces I can’t help but get annoyed that they ALWAYS use that awful pic instead of something like this were our glorious leader  looks wayyyy softer, just saying.


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Mar 20, 2019)

Knojkamarangasan_#4 said:


> If anyone wants proof on how corrupt and worthless the ”media” is, this shooting has if anything just exemplified it more. Also, every single team I read these garbage hitpieces I can’t help but get annoyed that they ALWAYS use that awful pic instead of something like this were our glorious leader  looks wayyyy softer, just saying.
> 
> View attachment 700725



The pic they're using is off Creative Commons, which means Josh donated it to them.

It's not a bad picture, it just makes him look baby-faced and eminently cardable. The above is less so and yes, more flattering.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Mar 20, 2019)

Sammy said:


> @Null look at all the pain and suffering you caused a number of highly paid senior executives at YouTube with your highly Internet Illegal Archival and Discussion activities!
> 
> View attachment 699668
> 
> ...


Meanwhile thousands of videos of The Falling Man remain on Youtube. Including a piece from Time Magazine.


----------



## Fatrick Hamlinson (Mar 20, 2019)

yoke said:


> Josh has done an impressive amount to secure the forum from a technical standpoint. i view the biggest threat to the forum as legal action spurred on by media backlash. i'm advocating in the specific instance of high profile cases communication from site administration be aimed at winning friends in the broader discourse that it will get dragged into. in this case that would mean emphasizing American sovereignty, free speech, anti-censorship and the public interest of having the information available.
> 
> nothing i'm saying effects other users or means josh should stop being a degenerate feeder laughing at Internet speds, just basic PR when not doing it could endanger the site. my perspective is obviously about pragmatic survival rather than what i think is ideal. i'm probably more black pilled them most about the future of internet freedoms and think you have to play the game at least a bit to stay afloat, if not now in future.
> 
> ...



>implying that the New Zealand government and journos (probably like you) can do anything but stand with dicks in hand, waving at us angrily and shouting, "Oh you crazy kids!"

Take this back to your low-life editors, fellow hacks, and readers: fuck off and stop lying to sell views.  It's not good optics.


----------



## m0rnutz (Mar 20, 2019)

Slimy Time said:


> View attachment 700431
> 
> Fucking citing another news agency article as a legitimate source of information. I don't think even the Daily Mail does that. What a complete piece of shit.


Let me guess, Lord Vordymort is involved now


----------



## Null (Mar 20, 2019)

Null said:


> from: Eddie webb <eddie.webb101@gmail.com>
> to: ichverbot@gmail.com
> Don't talk trash about shit you don't even have the intelligence to understand.
> Come to New Zealand and say that in public then see the reaction you get.
> ...


Here's an interesting email from a weak muslim rape apologist.


----------



## Yovevires (Mar 20, 2019)

Of course, let's judge the relevance and accuracy of a discourse based on the reaction of the mob towards which it is aimed. At this rate the accusers of the Salem witch trials were right because they were numerous.


----------



## Ledian (Mar 20, 2019)

Null said:


> Here's an interesting email from a weak muslim rape apologist.


Do these people have nothing to do? What do they even hope to accomplish emailing you with tough guy talk?


----------



## obliviousbeard (Mar 20, 2019)

Like if Eddie Webb should do a flip


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Mar 20, 2019)

Null said:


> Here's an interesting email from a weak muslim rape apologist.



Is this person talking to himself? Because the from and to headings are the same.


----------



## Solzhenitsyn (Mar 20, 2019)

"Why don't you come over and fight me in NZ, where you will be arrested and detained by the police the second you step off the plane for seeding a video that they don't like."

So brave


----------



## Slimy Time (Mar 21, 2019)

Solzhenitsyn said:


> "Why don't you come over and fight me in NZ, where you will be arrested and detained by the police the second you step off the plane for seeding a video that they don't like."
> 
> So brave


The people there are as exceptional as their politicians and their police force. They are doing a good job at making that country look like a laughing stock.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Mar 21, 2019)

This shit reaction from NZ makes me embarassed to be a citizen of the Commonwealth.

Sure, pull the blinders over your eyes, don't see for yourself what evil looks like, hide away like the nice policeman tells you to and howl from the shadows at anyone who dosen't fall in line!

Fucking sad. They are following EXACTLY in the steps what the gunman expected and hoped to happen from his actions.


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 21, 2019)

Null said:


> Here's an interesting email from a weak muslim rape apologist.



say that to his face fucker and not online


----------



## #000000 (Mar 21, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> say that to his face fucker and not online



I think i just found Eddie webb Kiwifarm account.


----------



## tuka (Mar 21, 2019)

The Un-Clit said:


> This shit reaction from NZ makes me embarassed to be a citizen of the *Commonwealth*.



On the contrary, it's about time for NZ to finally enforce shitposting loicence laws. Now your country can join rest of the civilized UK. Dog bless.


----------



## Least Concern (Mar 21, 2019)

What do I have to do to get a shitposting loicence? Is there a test? I've been practicing for quite a while, so I'm pretty sure I could pass it.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Mar 21, 2019)

tuka said:


> On the contrary, it's about time for NZ to finally enforce shitposting loicence laws. Now your country can join rest of the civilized UK. Dog bless.



Lurk moar, nubcake.  Where did I say I was some cannibal-ass fucking sheepherder New Zealander? What I said was their collective reaction to this shitshow embarrasses me to belong to the same British Commonwealth that they do.


----------



## Democracy (Mar 22, 2019)

IamnottheNSA said:


> A message to NZ police:


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Mar 22, 2019)

Null is saying on Twitter that the UK is trying to get backbone providers to ban KF.

I don't think the timing is coincidental.

Among the best summaries I've seen of the Farms is this:






						Public Service Announcement: The Kiwi Farms Are Third Parties Who Are Not In Alliance With Anyone…
					

I’m writing this piece because a lot of idiots either consider the Kiwi Farms to be a GamerGate organization or an anti-GG false flagger…




					medium.com
				




Which is part of this thread:



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/gethn7-confirmed-pedophile-and-obsessed-wu-stalker.19813/
		


Someone made a thread on someone else who reacted with, eh, that's fair, I write on the Internet. Now they're coexisting here among our 500 active users at any point.

KF is more a model for co-existence than anything. Something that the cows and the PTB that support them don't get, because they don't want "co-existence."


----------



## GethN7 (Mar 22, 2019)

2nd_time_user said:


> Null is saying on Twitter that the UK is trying to get backbone providers to ban KF.
> 
> I don't think the timing is coincidental.
> 
> ...



I wrote that at the time because the autism on both sides of the aisle was so face palm worthy stupid I figured I'd reduce my headache if only a little by laying out the real deal.

I had KIAers (at the time I still posted there) who were dumb enough to believe the Farms were on their side as well as hearing the idiots on the other side of the aisle autistically screeching in the other direction, and since I knew I stood a decent chance at the time of getting possibly half the morons to shut up, I wrote that.

In retrospect, it was a waste of time having seen what happened to communities in question since, but what's done is done.

I also know the dumber autists we mock and butthurt cucks in the Commonwealth countries Null recently pissed off will never be convinced we aren't an outpost of Hell itself either.


----------



## AprilRains (Mar 23, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> say that to his face fucker and not online


TIL Eddie Webb has a dedicated face fucker


----------



## James Edwin (Mar 23, 2019)

If you're going to ban this then ban all of it, otherwise don't ban any of it. All you do is add value to the shooting video because it is uniquely taboo. These idiots have literally created a blackmarket for it and accelerated its sharing.

NZ itself is more responsible for the video being popular than Null himself, the guy archiving it.

Every single threat to take it down only further restrains your ability to take it down.



Null said:


> from:    Eddie webb <eddie.webb101@gmail.com>
> Don't talk trash about shit you don't even have the intelligence to understand.
> Come to New Zealand and say that in public then see the reaction you get.
> 
> ...




"say that to my face irl fucker see what happens"


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 23, 2019)

Null said:


> Come to New Zealand and say that in public then see the reaction you get.





> spend thousands to travel to the ass end of nowhere to see that a shithole sucks



No thanks.


----------



## Larry Thorne (Mar 23, 2019)

Proper response:

Blow it out yer ass, Kiwis.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Mar 24, 2019)

Aimee Challenor, the UK's favorite trangender babyfur politician, claims we're defending the Christchurch shooter and thinks this site should be restricted.





						Aimee Challenor / Ashton Lucas David Challenor
					

Aimee Challenor is a fucked up troon, babyfur, brony, and sometime politician/government adviser/troon lobbyist.  Aimee was appointed (archive) English Green Party LGBT++ spokesman in 2015. He quit this job in September 2018 after it emerged he knowingly employed his father after he had been...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 24, 2019)

Fangsofjeff said:


> Aimee Challenor, the UK's favorite trangender babyfur politician, claims we're defending the Christchurch shooter and thinks this site should be restricted.



That child molester co-conspirator should be stomped in prison.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Mar 24, 2019)

@Null Look at this shit.










			https://twitter.com/SjwSpiderman/status/1107324811590668289


----------



## Kosher Salt (Mar 24, 2019)

"aid and bet"


----------



## repentance (Mar 24, 2019)

Fangsofjeff said:


> @Null Look at this shit.
> View attachment 704420



At least we can spell dox and harass.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Mar 24, 2019)

James Edwin said:


> "say that to my face irl fucker see what happens"


If it's the guy attached to this Pintrest he'll probably just get down and suck your dick. He might ask you to talk about My Chemical Romance afterwards though. No thanks


----------



## Democracy (Mar 24, 2019)

IamnottheNSA said:


> A message to NZ police:






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Mar 24, 2019)

Fangsofjeff said:


> @Null Look at this shit.
> View attachment 704420
> 
> View attachment 704429
> ...



GodBear people are fucking stupid.   Dosen't anyone verify facts for themselves anymore at ALL?  It would take these people less then 5 minutes of browsing here to figure out that Kiwifarms is full of assholes of all political stripes, is generally anti-trolling (cows fuck up best all on their own) and nothing more then one of too few remaining bastions of TRUE freedom of speech and rule by community.   Terrorists and dogfuckers alike get mocked and laughed at along with SJWs and repressive nanny-staters. 

I promised never to touch twatter, but DAMN I want to try and smack some reality into some of these idiots.  Still, I know i would just be wasting my time and stressing myself for no good end. These types don't listen, they scream too loud to hear anything but what they are screaming.


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Mar 24, 2019)

Fangsofjeff said:


> @Null Look at this shit.
> View attachment 704420
> 
> View attachment 704429
> ...


After reading through all of that I'm 99% sure that @MungWitch is a Kengle sock.


----------



## DawnDusk (Mar 24, 2019)

Late to the party, but so many of these are written with the same syntactical errors. It's likely a few people (if not one) continuously spamming.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Mar 24, 2019)

DawnDusk said:


> Late to the party, but so many of these are written with the same syntactical errors. It's likely a few people (if not one) continuously spamming.



Or maybe New Zealanders are just retarded.


----------



## theo102 (Mar 24, 2019)

Null said:


> pathetic, weak sheepfuckers. enjoy your hijab wearing woman president stealing your methods of self-defense from muslim rapists, cuck.


You think that Tranny Jack is a woman? NZ is part of the same Five Eyes group that had Michael Obama for First Lady. Self defense is way bigger than having ready access to your favourite long gun.

Oh, and NZ doesn't have a president. Jack's the Prime Minister.


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Mar 24, 2019)

Fangsofjeff said:


> Aimee Challenor, the UK's favorite trangender babyfur politician, claims we're defending the Christchurch shooter and thinks this site should be restricted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Queue the "KF insists on keeping up illegal hate speech" brigade from Jonathan Yaniv's supporters.


----------



## AprilRains (Mar 25, 2019)

Kosher Salt said:


> "aid and bet"


i put $20 on the shooter and won


----------



## Degenerated (Mar 26, 2019)

This comes up for some reason if you google his mail. eddie.webb101@gmail.com


----------



## House Rules (Apr 14, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Because they are the lugenpresse.


Isn't it the police saying it though?



Least Concern said:


> And so it begins. One news source publishes a lie, and others echo it since it came from a reputable news source after all. Soon, the lies overtake all truth. They're working from an unwritten playbook.


How on earth do you know it's a lie. Presumably someone in the police got it from his devices? How can you tell any poster here wasn't him?

Only high powered military guns have been banned for not military not regular guns. No one need that shit for defense.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 14, 2019)

House Rules said:


> Only high powered military guns have been banned for not military not regular guns. No one need that shit for defense.



So that's what the law says, "high powered military guns?"  That means what exactly?


----------



## House Rules (Apr 14, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> No thanks.





AnOminous said:


> So that's what the law says, "high powered military guns?"  That means what exactly?


*Military* style semi-automatic and *assault* rifles and bump stocks not any other type of guns there's a lot of hunters in New Zealand they aren't messing with the hunters.


----------



## KeyserBroze (Apr 14, 2019)

House Rules said:


> *Military* style semi-automatic and *assault* rifles and bump stocks not any other type of guns there's a lot of hunters in New Zealand they aren't messing with the hunters.



Can you find a universal definition of "Military style", the definition was changed in New Zealand in 2009 and 2012.

Two years down the road what if they decide that a pistol grip or having a detachable magazine  is military style? Unfortunately however well meaning these implementations are they are a slippery slope that will be taken advantage of by people to push their own agenda in the future.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Apr 14, 2019)

House Rules said:


> How on earth do you know it's a lie. Presumably someone in the police got it from his devices? How can you tell any poster here wasn't him?
> 
> Only high powered military guns have been banned for not military not regular guns. No one need that shit for defense.


Fuck you're dumb. Why would anyone believe the pigs?

'High powered military guns'? What a fucking retarded statement. If 'high powered military guns' have been banned, why hasn't my deer sniper rifle in .300 Win Mag been banned? I could take a member of genus Suidae from a kilometre away with my baby.


KeyserBroze said:


> however well meaning these implementations are they are a slippery slope that will be taken advantage of by people to push their own agenda in the future.


The 'military styled semiautomatics' shit is totally meaningless political horseshit. This is why gun laws in NZ used to basically be controlled by gun-enthusiast police officers who took on the job for their local area.

Unfortunately, banning actual decent human beings from owning guns has become a thing that political scum want to push, and careerist woman police officers have become a thing too, so this happy balance has been disrupted, with worthless cunts and faggots who don't know fuck all about guns or shooting them or hunting with them interfering with our rights. We'll see how this works out for them.


----------



## House Rules (Apr 14, 2019)

KeyserBroze said:


> Can you find a universal definition of "Military style", the definition was changed in New Zealand in 2009 and 2012.
> 
> Two years down the road what if they decide that a pistol grip or having a detachable magazine  is military style? Unfortunately however well meaning these implementations are they are a slippery slope that will be taken advantage of by people to push their own agenda in the future.


LOL you people are living in an alternative reality there is no agenda and no one is going to fucking care "down the road".
New Zealand obviously has a way better quality of life than the USA. Affordable often free health care, much cheaper education, way less pollution, first world everything, Way less crime. The last mass shooting was in 1990. Really the only other one ever that wasn't a family anilation thing or Maori versus Pakeha in the 1800s. No one has any need for the kind of weird agendas you fantasise about in the USA. Those things don't exist anyway they're just moronic conspiracy theories no one really gives a rat's ass about your guns anywhere apart from stopping you for doing shit like this. Newsflash it isn't  1791 and a little group of you can't overthrow the govt with a few guns if they go rouge which is what the second amendment was meant for.



3119967d0c said:


> Fuck you're dumb. Why would anyone believe the pigs?
> 
> 'High powered military guns'? What a fucking exceptional statement. If 'high powered military guns' have been banned, why hasn't my deer sniper rifle in .300 Win Mag been banned? I could take a member of genus Suidae from a kilometre away with my baby.
> 
> ...


You're a dumbass conspiracy theorist kook. It's going to work fine because no one needs that shit and NZ doesn't need a mass shooting every week like the poor USA. FYI I am an American.
Why wasn't your what banned? Are you living in New Zealand? If so you have to give them back voluntarily. Or give the police an easy way to arrest you if your wanted for some other crime basically. And it's not "the pigs" banning them it's the government. Really no one needs that stupid shit unless they are a nutter and the police will just be able to arrest gang members who don't give them back easier when they find them in possession. Those that hand them over to the govt are going to be paid for them.


----------



## obliviousbeard (Apr 14, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> So that's what the law says, "high powered military guns?"  That means what exactly?



Probably the deadly .22 rimfires the mad troons tout, and above


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Apr 14, 2019)

House Rules said:


> LOL you people are living in an alternative reality there is no agenda and no one is going to fucking care "down the road".
> New Zealand obviously has a way better quality of life than the USA. Affordable often free health care, much cheaper education, way less pollution, first world everything, Way less crime. The last mass shooting was in 1990. Really the only other one ever that wasn't a family anilation thing or Maori versus Pakeha in the 1800s. No one has any need for the kind of weird agendas you fantasise about in the USA. Those things don't exist anyway they're just moronic conspiracy theories no one really gives a rat's ass about your guns anywhere apart from stopping you for doing shit like this. Newsflash it isn't  1791 and a little group of you can't overthrow the govt with a few guns if they go rouge which is what the second amendment was meant for.
> 
> 
> ...


I'd rather live in the United States where they actually have these amazing things called Freedoms than some shit hole country that tells it's people they're going to turn their government into a dictatorship in the disguise of a democracy all in the hope of protecting it's people. Here's hope you'll never have to protect yourself because you're obviously a soy consuming faggot.


----------



## Marvin (Apr 15, 2019)

House Rules said:


> New Zealand obviously has a way better quality of life than the USA.


They don't have freedom. That's the main quality of life indicator.


----------



## Stoneheart (May 3, 2019)

House Rules said:


> New Zealand obviously has a way better quality of life than the USA. Affordable often free health care, much cheaper education, way less pollution, first world everything,


Thats very easy if you dont have any blacks or Mexicans...


----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (May 3, 2019)

The Maori are pretty close though.


----------



## ButterBar (May 20, 2019)

House Rules said:


> Only high powered military guns


Rate me autistic and late but this statement just niggles me way too much. "Military guns" as in "assault rifles" generally fire intermediate cartidges that are in fact low powered. They have less powder and fire smaller rounds that are not as long range as a full sized rifle round. Hunters of anything bigger than a fucking rabbit carry more powerful rounds in their guns than virtually everyone in the military. Here's a size comparison for you just to nail it in.



			https://qph.fs.quoracdn.net/main-qimg-0626e81bf774b5b5c5afab40f94fba74.webp
		


The middle one is what the military rifles use. The far right is the hunters cartridge. &Get slightly educated on shit before you just spew buzzwords and support restricting your own freedoms fucktard.


----------

